# Kristi KT7 restoration



## Helmsman38

Taking over where BigAl left off started tonight. I removed the front and rear seats for a closer look at what lurks below. Fluid in the tub is either a leak or a spill. I'm hoping its the story of a spill that wasn't cleaned up in Elk City.

After starting Yetti up to high rpm' with the idle set low a new throttle cable is in order the old one is stiff and not returning to idle sounds like my ex wife. There will also be many fastner swap outs to stainless steel per my current wife's request.

The mysterious wet bar installed by BigAl was found in a trap door tonight. The only thing missing was the rum and Dr. Pepper.

I am going to catalog all the parts and start a photo manual. This should help the next owner when I go meet up with BigAl.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

evening, sure sounds like you are enjoying the kt7, truly looking forward to seeing it in person very soon, lucky you


----------



## sno-drifter

glacierparkbus said:


> evening, sure sounds like you are enjoying the kt7, truly looking forward to seeing it in person very soon, lucky you



So is Yeti to return to the Leavenworth home land this coming Feb?


----------



## Helmsman38

glacierparkbus said:


> evening, sure sounds like you are enjoying the kt7, truly looking forward to seeing it in person very soon, lucky you



Like any project inherited which was started by someone else, One can imagine the improvements to be included in the vision. I need bifocals ~


----------



## Helmsman38

sno-drifter said:


> So is Yeti to return to the Leavenworth home land this coming Feb?



Much to early to tell right now. I hope so.


----------



## DAVENET

irongoat said:


> The mysterious wet bar installed by BigAl was found in a trap door tonight. The only thing missing was the rum and Dr. Pepper.



I was thinking last night that the Kristi KT7 = "The Mullet" of Snow Cats.

 Business in the front, party in the rear!


----------



## Helmsman38

My wife's first words were ok but change the color to manufactures color


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Manufacturers color?   Isn't that Purdy pink?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I wouldn't change Allens color I do know that the juce drive system needs a little up grade  as he had told me it pulled a little slow could be something as simple as too small of hydraulic lines


----------



## Helmsman38

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I wouldn't change Allens color I do know that the juce drive system needs a little up grade  as he had told me it pulled a little slow could be something as simple as too small of hydraulic lines



Yes that's the way I was reading it and thought if thats all I need to do I will be happy.


----------



## 300 H and H

irongoat, do you know anyone who works on hydrostats? It sure would be handy to have some one with lots of experience with these systems.

 Do you know what the components are, like the pump manufacturer and displacement? And the motors to? 

 I know I am curious about the system in this rig.. Can you share what you are finding out with us?

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

300 H and H said:


> irongoat, do you know anyone who works on hydrostats? It sure would be handy to have some one with lots of experience with these systems.
> 
> Do you know what the components are, like the pump manufacturer and displacement? And the motors to?
> 
> I know I am curious about the system in this rig.. Can you share what you are finding out with us?
> 
> Regards, Kirk



ummm........


----------



## JimVT

sno-drifter said:


> So is Yeti to return to the Leavenworth home land this coming Feb?



he dam better be at the next meet if/when  we have one. I think I deserve a ride. even if I have to sit backwards.

the Leavenworth is open for anyone to set it up. the way marco(irongoat) and I planned them wasn't for any pacific person to have them. 
a call to the hotel for the land and check with bert at the trailhead. the hotel owns the restaurant that breakfast is in so that is easy to get.
it doesn't have to be at Leavenworth 
jim


----------



## mbsieg

JimVT said:


> he dam better be at the next meet if/when  we have one. I think I deserve a ride. even if I have to sit backwards.
> 
> the Leavenworth is open for anyone to set it up. the way marco(irongoat) and I planned them wasn't for any pacific person to have them.
> a call to the hotel for the land and check with bert at the trailhead. the hotel owns the restaurant that breakfast is in so that is easy to get.
> it doesn't have to be at Leavenworth
> jim


I have always thought Wallace Id would be a great spot............


----------



## JimVT

a scouting out of the trails and checking of the rules  would be next. road trip??


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

300 H and H said:


> irongoat, do you know anyone who works on hydrostats? It sure would be handy to have some one with lots of experience with these systems.
> 
> Do you know what the components are, like the pump manufacturer and displacement? And the motors to?
> 
> I know I am curious about the system in this rig.. Can you share what you are finding out with us?
> 
> Regards, Kirk



That info should all be on forums I discussed all of it with Allen if I'm not mistaken would have to look it up there the same as a cushman trackster pump motor combos being driven by a splitter gearbox and then right angle drives from the motors to the Chain cases. It should be all here pictures and all. 

They are undersized for the machine IMO


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

here it is al had the pumps and motors rebuilt 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=21784&highlight=Kristi+kt7&page=6


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if they are  the same sunstrand pumps and motors that the trackster uses they would be way under sized in my opinion. it would be worth wile to upgrade pumps and motors  for better performance. also the newer systems are quite a bit more efficient than what they had to work with 30 years ago


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here is a link to the series 15 hydros 

http://inspectapedia.com/heat/Sunstrand_Txmsn_Manual.pdf


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> Here is a link to the series 15 hydros
> 
> http://inspectapedia.com/heat/Sunstrand_Txmsn_Manual.pdf



Boggie,
Thank you  for the very important information manual, I will start studying….. I have a new sauna being shipped to the house friday and will have to brake away from Yetti to build this sauna  (Almost Heaven Sauna). 

After work tonight I started on the removal of the low grade fastners and installed the stainless steel. The larger bolts Im shopping for aircraft bolts and nuts (titanium). Boeing surplus might have what I need.


----------



## 300 H and H

It appears that the Yetti's pumps and motors are of the inline configuration. That is good, as there are no hoses to break or leak..

 I have to wonder if it has the optional acceleration valves that will regulate the flow of oil when the sticks are hastily pushed to full flow at rest. This lowers the peak operating pressures and stops you from stalling the engine. I would hope the system has this included..

 The gear box's that are connected to the hydro, are as Alan discovered, were used by an old construction equiptment company Wabco and appear to be the boxes that are used to run the apron chain on a self loading scraper.. And are probably pretty stout to..

 As with any hydro system, maintenance and keeping operating temps down are very important. I like to see the systems here on the farm stay in the 180 deg operation range. As the manual says extended operation above 200 deg. is not recommended for very long. Filter replacement along with oil replacement goes a very long ways to a long life system. 

 I hope the parts and filters are still around. My bet is that they are out there. The trouble shooting section could explain some the issues of poor performance, most of witch can be delt with easily.

 Irongoat I wish you the very best with your new to you cat. I really enjoyed the links to Big Al's rebuild of your machine. He did a very over the top restoration to this very rare Cat.

 It's to bad that the owner of Kristy was not able to continue making these, as I understand he was killed in a plane crash, and the company didn't survive his demise. It would have been very interesting to have seen what this company would have evolved to, with his leadership intact.

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> It appears that the Yetti's pumps and motors are of the inline configuration. That is good, as there are no hoses to break or leak..
> 
> I have to wonder if it has the optional acceleration valves that will regulate the flow of oil when the sticks are hastily pushed to full flow at rest. This lowers the peak operating pressures and stops you from stalling the engine. I would hope the system has this included..
> 
> The gear box's that are connected to the hydro, are as Alan discovered, were used by an old construction equiptment company Wabco and appear to be the boxes that are used to run the apron chain on a self loading scraper.. And are probably pretty stout to..
> 
> As with any hydro system, maintenance and keeping operating temps down are very important. I like to see the systems here on the farm stay in the 180 deg operation range. As the manual says extended operation above 200 deg. is not recommended for very long. Filter replacement along with oil replacement goes a very long ways to a long life system.
> 
> I hope the parts and filters are still around. My bet is that they are out there. The trouble shooting section could explain some the issues of poor performance, most of witch can be delt with easily.
> 
> Irongoat I wish you the very best with your new to you cat. I really enjoyed the links to Big Al's rebuild of your machine. He did a very over the top restoration to this very rare Cat.
> 
> It's to bad that the owner of Kristy was not able to continue making these, as I understand he was killed in a plane crash, and the company didn't survive his demise. It would have been very interesting to have seen what this company would have evolved to, with his leadership intact.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



I have to wonder if it has the optional acceleration valves that will regulate the flow of oil when the sticks are hastily pushed to full flow at rest. ( I am still tearing Yetti down ( I don't have anytime in my life anymore) I will get some photos and post.I would like to discover that ). 

I did notice that there was pulsation in the starboard stick when I went to start the engine (not sure why that happens).

Tye One On introduced me to the laser thermometer to keep an eye on my old rear end in the DMC1200, Once I get to operating Yetti I will be able to take good readings on all the hot spots.

I know Allen struggled with finding the proper hydraulic filters ( did he land on the correct one ?) and that there was talk of simply sizing up some hydraulic hoses to obtain higher speed. I only ran the cat cold (to get it on the trailer and off) so today I don't know what the speed is.

I (we) will work out the kinks Allen wasn't able to finish and maintain the Kristi KT7 (Yetti)  LOL notice how I added you in there. Great project it will keep me out of the lazy boy chair. I will post more photos tonight after work.


----------



## Helmsman38

irongoat said:


> Boggie,
> Thank you  for the very important information manual, I will start studying….. I have a new sauna being shipped to the house friday and will have to brake away from Yetti to build this sauna  (Almost Heaven Sauna).
> 
> After work tonight I started on the removal of the low grade fastners and installed the stainless steel. The larger bolts Im shopping for aircraft bolts and nuts (titanium). Boeing surplus might have what I need.



Did Allen have this manual when he was working on Yetti ?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> Did Allen have this manual when he was working on Yetti ?



He had bought a manual online, but unsure of which one it was a service manual 

I see your preparing well for the work ahead. 

Order sauna , check, Done
Order cases of coke , check, Done 
Order cases of Rum, check, Done 

Your gonna fit right in with the KT7 

I think with the current setup if you can get 8 mph your doing well the issue 
Al was have was lack of power climbing a grade I suspect that the PSI developed 
Is still bypassing the reliefs. The machine has high and low which changes  the flow of oil in the motors in a grade I would say low will for sure be required 

He said he never really felt that the engine was lacking in power but its either keep it original and live with the design with some tuning or redesign the hydro system to make it better more modern 

I had coresponded with Karen about both machines and that is the very reason 
In my mind I stuttered. Original is what I want, but I'm not sure original is the best choice and for that reason I held off 

For a static display it makes little difference but for a daily driver I would want it better 

If you need any help please feel free to PM I'm sure we can be of assistance


----------



## JimVT

contact bob? the guy that worked on it. he owned a couple gas stations and knows about it. you know,the guy that showed you how to drive it.
him saying to keep the rpms high makes me think it is shy on power but it did turn good on gravel without much forward movement.  could it be that that engine needs to be run at higher rpm to run good? he told me he had a few of them and made air compressors  from those engines.
don't rule out that the engine was running poorly and popping . maybe you should focus on that first.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> irongoat, do you know anyone who works on hydrostats? It sure would be handy to have some one with lots of experience with these systems.
> 
> Do you know what the components are, like the pump manufacturer and displacement? And the motors to?
> 
> I know I am curious about the system in this rig.. Can you share what you are finding out with us?
> 
> Regards, Kirk



I have not lifted the interior completely to see the system  I will share it with you


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> He had bought a manual online, but unsure of which one it was a service manual
> 
> I see your preparing well for the work ahead.
> 
> Order sauna , check, Done
> Order cases of coke , check, Done
> Order cases of Rum, check, Done
> 
> Your gonna fit right in with the KT7
> 
> I think with the current setup if you can get 8 mph your doing well the issue
> Al was have was lack of power climbing a grade I suspect that the PSI developed
> Is still bypassing the reliefs. The machine has high and low which changes  the flow of oil in the motors in a grade I would say low will for sure be required
> 
> He said he never really felt that the engine was lacking in power but its either keep it original and live with the design with some tuning or redesign the hydro system to make it better more modern
> 
> I had coresponded with Karen about both machines and that is the very reason
> In my mind I stuttered. Original is what I want, but I'm not sure original is the best choice and for that reason I held off
> 
> For a static display it makes little difference but for a daily driver I would want it better
> 
> If you need any help please feel free to PM I'm sure we can be of assistance



Thank you your on my speed dial.


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> contact bob? the guy that worked on it. he owned a couple gas stations and knows about it. you know,the guy that showed you how to drive it.
> him saying to keep the rpms high makes me think it is shy on power but it did turn good on gravel without much forward movement.  could it be that that engine needs to be run at higher rpm to run good? he told me he had a few of them and made air compressors  from those engines.
> don't rule out that the engine was running poorly and popping . maybe you should focus on that first.
> jim



I tuned it up and now need a new throttle cable. Then I will restart it checking for function


----------



## Helmsman38

I still need to clean that puddle fro bob bleeding the lines. I will hopefully do that tonight  midnights oil while playing some Jefthrol


----------



## 300 H and H

boggie said:


> II had coresponded with Karen about both machines and that is the very reason
> In my mind I stuttered. Original is what I want, but I'm not sure original is the best choice and for that reason I held off
> 
> For a static display it makes little difference but for a daily driver I would want it better
> 
> If you need any help please feel free to PM I'm sure we can be of assistance




Boggie, 

What about the KT3? Have you already got one for static display? They are some what famous for being "static" here on the forum it seems. 

I would think Alan's KT3 would be a very nice project for some one to complete. Could you be that "special"some one? 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

300 H and H said:


> Boggie,
> 
> What about the KT3? Have you already got one for static display? They are some what famous for being "static" here on the forum it seems.
> 
> I would think Alan's KT3 would be a very nice project for some one to complete. Could you be that "special"some one?
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 well if it goes on display I hope he gets the cardboard cut out chicks to go with it.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

300 H and H said:


> Boggie,
> 
> What about the KT3? Have you already got one for static display? They are some what famous for being "static" here on the forum it seems.
> 
> I would think Alan's KT3 would be a very nice project for some one to complete. Could you be that "special"some one?
> 
> Regards, Kirk





I do know where there is a super secret stash of krustys in New Mexico you just have to kick the black widows and scorpions out before you warm the bath.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

boggie said:


> I do know where there is a super secret stash of krustys in New Mexico you just have to kick the black widows and scorpions out before you warm the bath.


 
 he also has an imp in Alaska he is trying to make a pushmepullya look alike out of


----------



## 300 H and H

irongoat said:


> I still need to clean that puddle fro bob bleeding the lines. I will hopefully do that tonight midnights oil while playing some Jefthrol



The only "lines" would be from the oil tank and the oil cooler. There are no high pressure lines in this inline pump and motor. The high pressure oil is internal in the unit..

Hope this helps out some...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> The only "lines" would be from the oil tank and the oil cooler. There are no high pressure lines in this inline pump and motor. The high pressure oil is internal in the unit..
> 
> Hope this helps out some...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



I was looking at the oil tank breather cap and noticed that the bolt through the cap  runs to a standard nut. Im going to change that nut to a self locking nut. If that nut fell into the tank the filter would stop it but I don't like the idea of nut laying around in the tank. I think vibration possibly could cause the nut going loose. 

That oil tank is full of ATF ! interesting


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> I was looking at the oil tank breather cap and noticed that the bolt through the cap  runs to a standard nut. Im going to change that nut to a self locking nut. If that nut fell into the tank the filter would stop it but I don't like the idea of nut laying around in the tank. I think vibration possibly could cause the nut going loose.
> 
> That oil tank is full of ATF ! interesting


 type F ATF was common in that pump only type F not dextron mercron 



300 H and H said:


> The only "lines" would be from the oil tank and the oil cooler. There are no high pressure lines in this inline pump and motor. The high pressure oil is internal in the unit..
> 
> Hope this helps out some...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



On the lines still a area of investagation should be charge line and pressure I do believe that this set up is using a external charge pump and I think there is a supply line for this to both pumps 

And also there should be a case drain line but Kirk is correct the high pressure lines or paths are internal to the pump/ motor combo.


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> type F ATF was common in that pump only type F not dextron mercron
> 
> 
> 
> On the lines still a area of investagation should be charge line and pressure I do believe that this set up is using a external charge pump and I think there is a supply line for this to both pumps
> 
> And also there should be a case drain line but Kirk is correct the high pressure lines or paths are internal to the pump/ motor combo.



Here's what I think i'm seeing  ~  What looks like a power steering pump (charge pump) sucks Type F (I will verify the oil he used) through a filter from the bottom of the fluid holding tank ( tank has a temp gauge in the lower 1/4) that is vented on top of the tank. The tank has a return line coming into the top of the tank from the cooler coils which have an intake vent that has air drawn through the intake across the cooling coils by a pusher fan that pushes air across the engine radiator into a plentum exhausting out of the engine compartment. ( I picked this up from a few days just looking at the Kristi KT7 restoration build by Allen Huston.

When I went to adjust the track height on either side that power steering pump squealed (where else would that noise be from) Bob ~  Allen's neighbor told me he thought the squeal was from a loose belt at that power steering pump (charge pump) I hope thats all it is…. I may elect to stiffen the bracket holding that charge pump.


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> He had bought a manual online, but unsure of which one it was a service manual
> 
> I see your preparing well for the work ahead.
> 
> Order sauna , check, Done
> Order cases of coke , check, Done
> Order cases of Rum, check, Done
> 
> Your gonna fit right in with the KT7
> 
> I think with the current setup if you can get 8 mph your doing well the issue
> Al was have was lack of power climbing a grade I suspect that the PSI developed
> Is still bypassing the reliefs. The machine has high and low which changes  the flow of oil in the motors in a grade I would say low will for sure be required
> 
> He said he never really felt that the engine was lacking in power but its either keep it original and live with the design with some tuning or redesign the hydro system to make it better more modern
> 
> I had coresponded with Karen about both machines and that is the very reason
> In my mind I stuttered. Original is what I want, but I'm not sure original is the best choice and for that reason I held off
> 
> For a static display it makes little difference but for a daily driver I would want it better
> 
> If you need any help please feel free to PM I'm sure we can be of assistance



I hear what your saying. I just sold a cat that was original except for the blade and that cat could work. Yeti for me is just one of a kind different. Not a work horse but just a hobby cat… Going to be great to see it work as designed and go from there.


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> type F ATF was common in that pump only type F not dextron mercron
> 
> 
> 
> On the lines still a area of investagation should be charge line and pressure I do believe that this set up is using a external charge pump and I think there is a supply line for this to both pumps
> 
> And also there should be a case drain line but Kirk is correct the high pressure lines or paths are internal to the pump/ motor combo.



Maybe tomorrow I can get a pressure gauge on the charge pump for a better idea whats going on.


----------



## Helmsman38

I need a good link to that Ford motor so I can learn up on it.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> Maybe tomorrow I can get a pressure gauge on the charge pump for a better idea whats going on.



I spent a fair bit of time trying to find the exact block in that hydro pump/motor 
Combo that runs the high low function.( have not found yet)  Another area to investigate. 

You can test the pressure at the pump which is also needed but you really need to test right at the pump because I think that same pump is providing the pressure for the leveling systems which I think would be higher than the charge 
Pressure I would imagine there would be a pressure reducing valve to lower the 
Pump pressure for the charge


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> I need a good link to that Ford motor so I can learn up on it.



Fleabay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-Power-...261156?hash=item1ea65efa24:g:jxMAAOSw5VFWMhwv

From another post here:

Your Ford industrial V4's may be the same engine that was used in Saabs in the late '60s. Here are the specs for that engine:

This data is for the standard engine in UK Specification. 

Cylinders 4, in Vee 60 degrees 
Bore 90 mm Stroke 58.86 mm 
Cubic Capacity 1498 cc 
Compression ratio 9.0 : 1 
Max Output, net (DIN) 65 bhp at 4700 rpm *irongoat remember yours says 2800 max so less*
Max torque, net (DIN) 85 lb ft at 2500 rpm 
Main Bearings 3 
Valves overhead 

If so, here is a link (http://www.saab-v4.co.uk/links.asp#v4parts) to a page of links regarding parts for the Saab version of this engine, some of them high performance, and some of which might fit your engines.


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> Fleabay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-Power-...261156?hash=item1ea65efa24:g:jxMAAOSw5VFWMhwv
> 
> From another post here:
> 
> Your Ford industrial V4's may be the same engine that was used in Saabs in the late '60s. Here are the specs for that engine:
> 
> This data is for the standard engine in UK Specification.
> 
> Cylinders 4, in Vee 60 degrees
> Bore 90 mm Stroke 58.86 mm
> Cubic Capacity 1498 cc
> Compression ratio 9.0 : 1
> Max Output, net (DIN) 65 bhp at 4700 rpm *irongoat remember yours says 2800 max so less*
> Max torque, net (DIN) 85 lb ft at 2500 rpm
> Main Bearings 3
> Valves overhead
> 
> If so, here is a link (http://www.saab-v4.co.uk/links.asp#v4parts) to a page of links regarding parts for the Saab version of this engine, some of them high performance, and some of which might fit your engines.



I went straight to the link for purchase. It will arrive 11/14/15  Thanks for the link…. I see that 2800RPM max


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Although not exactly the same very very close for immediate download 

http://www.saabv4.com/index.php/saab-factory-manuals/saab-factory-workshop-manual-english/


----------



## Helmsman38

Look what Al had in the cat


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> Look what Al had in the cat



For the little bit that is been run I'm sure it's fine but type F is recommended 
And I can't say why I just know that what they wanted in those systems


----------



## mtncrawler

The Ford / Mercury Capri had V-4 engines like that too I think. Is this the same as was used in 1404's ?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

mtncrawler said:


> The Ford / Mercury Capri had V-4 engines like that too I think. Is this the same as was used in 1404's ?



Yes, same one, used in some older skidsteers also


----------



## JimVT

I went way overboard and put redline atf in my canyon.


----------



## Snowcat Pat

In our 3700AC we use AW32 in both hydro and aux hydraulic tanks. Sunstrand hydros. We use it for better cold weather and for our light use the oil never gets warm and the hydros run quieter. No problems at all so far, 15 years. The manual calls for also calls for Type F.
-Pat


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

boggie said:


> For the little bit that is been run I'm sure it's fine but type F is recommended
> And I can't say why I just know that what they wanted in those systems



The type F for what I understand was originally best suited for running the brass and bronze clutch packs in the transmissions. The dextron and mercron has friction modifiers


----------



## redsqwrl

irongoat said:


> I need a good link to that Ford motor so I can learn up on it.



If needed there is a vintage racer here locally that races saab sonnets at road america in elkhart lake WI. I have spent some time getting my butt handed to me by his cars,
 When I got my imp he supplied me the AC pulleys from the sonnets that allowed me to get a better belt configuration for my hydraulic pump. Mark makes custom parts like 4Bbl intakes and has done lots of head work, as you don't have exhaust manifolds there is really a lot of opening up to do there.
He has lots of tricks to make that motor run strong.
He pointed out the (harmonic)pulley at the front of the engine is not the crank.
your motor has adjustable or mechanical rocker arms, so don't be afraid to start there if you are down on power. Mark claims most of the damaged engines were lugged to death, he states they like to spin.....


----------



## Helmsman38

Snowcat Pat said:


> In our 3700AC we use AW32 in both hydro and aux hydraulic tanks. Sunstrand hydros. We use it for better cold weather and for our light use the oil never gets warm and the hydros run quieter. No problems at all so far, 15 years. The manual calls for also calls for Type F.
> -Pat



That's reassuring Pat... I'm guessing that it may also have something to do with the type of seals used in the hyrdo also  different seals react differentially to different types of fluids. 

I did not get much done today.  I pulled the instrument panel down and started labeling the wire harness with the label maker. Just pulling it all apart looking at installation and for problems. Motor sounds good but the oil pressure gauge didnt display. I pulled the wire from the oil pressure sending unit and the gauge went straight to 80. I think that means the oil pressure sending unit is bad ? I hope lol....


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> If needed there is a vintage racer here locally that races saab sonnets at road america in elkhart lake WI. I have spent some time getting my butt handed to me by his cars,
> When I got my imp he supplied me the AC pulleys from the sonnets that allowed me to get a better belt configuration for my hydraulic pump. Mark makes custom parts like 4Bbl intakes and has done lots of head work, as you don't have exhaust manifolds there is really a lot of opening up to do there.
> He has lots of tricks to make that motor run strong.
> He pointed out the (harmonic)pulley at the front of the engine is not the crank.
> your motor has adjustable or mechanical rocker arms, so don't be afraid to start there if you are down on power. Mark claims most of the damaged engines were lugged to death, he states they like to spin.....



There is a label on the dashboard don't exceed 2800 rpm that must be red line eh?   I ordered a engine manual off ebay but it wont be here for a week.

The starboard track lace is not complete I will likely get on that   easy to do


----------



## 300 H and H

As the Hydro manual says.. 2,800 RPM is the limit of the pumps, and  is just barely in the lower part of the power band of the engine.. Were it mine, I might consider a belt driven governor on the engine to keep it in limits.. Not ideal, but would help to save the pumps/motors.

 But as Mike said the V4's love to twist tighter, and lots more power is on tap above 2,800 rpm.

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

For what it's worth I was told by the local petroleum dealer last winter that the modern ATF will work in just about all applications including those that recommend type F. They said Type F is getting harder and harder to find. I had a Pisten Bully that I ran for at least 1000 hrs on Dextron III with no performance problems. I run a hydraulic fluid on my current Pisten Bully and the factory tech guys say use what ever type you like. ATF is a little better for cold start ups but not as good otherwise.


----------



## JimVT

do you have two hydraulic systems one for the drive and one for the track height adjustments?


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> As the Hydro manual says.. 2,800 RPM is the limit of the pumps, and  is just barely in the lower part of the power band of the engine.. Were it mine, I might consider a belt driven governor on the engine to keep it in limits.. Not ideal, but would help to save the pumps/motors.
> 
> But as Mike said the V4's love to twist tighter, and lots more power is on tap above 2,800 rpm.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Ah ha ! Yup good idea putting in a governor I sires heck don't want to have to yank out pump/motors…..


----------



## redsqwrl

I do a fair amount of pulling in my 1404. I would dare say that little v-4 is quite happy at 2800 power wise.

I have never laid eyes on a torque curve but I bet it is pretty flat after 3000 rpm


----------



## Helmsman38

Tonight I will have my GVW off the trailer any guesses on what it might be…..


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> Tonight I will have my GVW off the trailer any guesses on what it might be…..



3476 pounds just a WAG


----------



## Track Addict

Type F is what the trackster hydro's require.  I believe it had to do with the temperature and viscosity.  Mostly at low temps?


----------



## Helmsman38

mtncrawler said:


> The Ford / Mercury Capri had V-4 engines like that too I think. Is this the same as was used in 1404's ?



I dont know


----------



## Helmsman38

Bruce went to the scale with his trailer I borrowed empty. His trailer scale weight was 1900 pounds making for a total weight on the Kirsti KT7 of 3920 with a half tank of gas.

Im trying to buy a 7000 pound deck over tilt bed with ram and dual axel  might have to get one built….


----------



## Av8r3400

mtncrawler said:


> The Ford / Mercury Capri had V-4 engines like that too I think. Is this the same as was used in 1404's ?



Ford Motor Company never marketed a V-4 in an automobile in North America.

Ford had two automotive variations in Europe, British and German made engines.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Irongoat, 

One thing to remember don't ever try to tow the vehicle if it's not running unless you pull the tracks it can damage the hydros! Most newer machines have a way to disengage ether the drive hubs or a way to let fluid recirculate so not to damage things. Which brings me to the block you have between the hydro pump and motor. Does the machine definitely have low and high? Or it that block actually the bypass if you need to pull the machine that's where it would be located. Could it be the bad performance as Al drove it in what he thought was high was actually in bypass mode ? I have searched for that block in manuals and all I can find is bypass scenarios 
In that location. It could be that they have something  special but it's worth considering.


----------



## JimVT

Av8r3400 said:


> Ford Motor Company never marketed a V-4 in an automobile in North America.
> 
> Ford had two automotive variations in Europe, British and German made engines.



didn't the capri come with a v4?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

boggie said:


> Irongoat,
> 
> One thing to remember don't ever try to tow the vehicle if it's not running unless you pull the tracks it can damage the hydros! Most newer machines have a way to disengage ether the drive hubs or a way to let fluid recirculate so not to damage things. Which brings me to the block you have between the hydro pump and motor. Does the machine definitely have low and high? Or it that block actually the bypass if you need to pull the machine that's where it would be located. Could it be the bad performance as Al drove it in what he thought was high was actually in bypass mode ? I have searched for that block in manuals and all I can find is bypass scenarios
> In that location. It could be that they have something special but it's worth considering.


 Brad if they are the same motors as the trackster  than that is a bypass for towing  I have a copy of the original manual and cushmans were equipped with a bypass for towing.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Brad if they are the same motors as the trackster  than that is a bypass for towing  I have a copy of the original manual and cushmans were equipped with a bypass for towing.



Actually not the same the tracksters were a u shaped pump/motor combo what the KT7 has is inline. The tracksters were little nubs that would keep the reliefs off of there seat so it could bypass.


----------



## Helmsman38

Pulled the old mechanical fuel pump 2- 1/2" bolts after removing the charge pump bracket (2 - 9/16" & 1- 1/2" bolts. That charge pump bracket is a three piece bracket UGG ! 

The old fuel pump when I got it out for a looksie blowing oil out the weep hole.Now we know why Al installed the electrical fuel pump.The rod looked good almost no wear. Im going to plate off the mechanical fuel pump. That will give a tad bit more room down in there  to replace the oil pressure sending unit. (VDO # 701-1827 ) Napa$30 bucks. I'm in there so its getting replaced. Might replace the wire all the way back to the oil gauge also.


----------



## Helmsman38

fuel oil


----------



## Helmsman38

more photos


----------



## Helmsman38

Napa will have my block off plate for the mechanical fuel pump I removed today. I will check for leaks tomorrow. Hope rewiring and replacement of the oil pressure sending unit will get me some oil pressure tomorrow.Otherwise Im heading to the oil pump….


----------



## Helmsman38

Pulled out the label maker   tracing out all the wire bundles and labeling the harness for the next time I get into the dash counsel.


----------



## Helmsman38

Pulled out some lousy fasteners and repaired a mounting block I'll pre drill that block so as not to crack it. The block take a screw to old up the dashboard with all the gauges.


----------



## Helmsman38

Av8r3400 said:


> Ford Motor Company never marketed a V-4 in an automobile in North America.
> 
> Ford had two automotive variations in Europe, British and German made engines.



Makes sense because the fuel pump and oil pressure sending unit are German  Well the oil pressure sending unit was German ~ I just changed it.


----------



## Helmsman38

Tonight I bought a tilt bed trailer. Hells Bells the guy that was selling it drove three hours to my house tonight and delivered it ! What the heck I want my pudding too. lol… That was amazing he was really hard up for the money, wanted it bad enough to deliver. I asked him why he did it and he told me going to pay some bills… Wow thank you 16' tilt bed Deck over 7'6" with 2-new 5k axels and brand new brakes 4 brand new 1920PSI tires C…  At the price I paid I just kept my mouth shut on the C tires.(We all want E rated tires). Delivered for $2400. bucks  Delivered !!!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> Tonight I bought a tilt bed trailer. Hells Bells the guy that was selling it drove three hours to my house tonight and delivered it ! What the heck I want my pudding too. lol… That was amazing he was really hard up for the money, wanted it bad enough to deliver. I asked him why he did it and he told me going to pay some bills… Wow thank you 16' tilt bed Deck over 7'6" with 2-new 5k axels and brand new brakes 4 brand new 1920PSI tires C…  At the price I paid I just kept my mouth shut on the C tires.(We all want E rated tires). Delivered for $2400. bucks  Delivered !!!!!



What the heck, no pictures yetyou have all this extra time since you didn't have to drive anywhere hopefully the sheriff won't come and collect it tomorrow no,if he had a title I'm sure it's legit.


----------



## JimVT

now that you have a trailer when I go to Leavenworth next week i'll tell burt you have something special for him to ride in.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

Av8r3400 said:


> Ford Motor Company never marketed a V-4 in an automobile in North America.
> 
> Ford had two automotive variations in Europe, British and German made engines.



The engine manual I bought on Ebay showed up last night. Time for some engine  reading.


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> What the heck, no pictures yetyou have all this extra time since you didn't have to drive anywhere hopefully the sheriff won't come and collect it tomorrow no,if he had a title I'm sure it's legit.



Oh my I don't want the law showing up ! I will up load photos after work tonight.  I need to get a hydraulic ram on it and I might try to sell the tires on it and up grade them from 1920 C to  an E tire.  The way that trailer came to me I'm not going to complain much about anything.


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> now that you have a trailer when I go to Leavenworth next week i'll tell burt you have something special for him to ride in.
> jim



Bert will get a kick out of that ! It's like no other that's for sure.  Have Bert check his email. I sent him a ton of photos of him but didn't hear back from him.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

buy the manual? it took some time but I found a dorset manual for free on the web and down loaded it. funny how Thiokol used all those weird European engines


----------



## Helmsman38

Not sure why they did that.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Ford Industrial. Darn good power plants!


----------



## Helmsman38

The V4 has an internal balance shaft that is gear driven at engine speed by the crankshaft which reduces vibration at all speeds giving a smoother flow of power


----------



## Helmsman38

Changing out the oil pressure sending unit and the conductor back to the gauge did the trick I have oil pressure.

Now onto the hydro


----------



## Helmsman38

This is the radio I'm going to try and patch into my head set in the cat.

It's a good weekend. Oil pressure in the cat and finished the sauna.


----------



## JimVT

hey, you could put kristy on the door of that. it looks neat. I want one.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I think the door will need to be bigger for the KT7 to fit in. But on the other hand 
After a good sauna your should jump in some cold water ( now I don't see a pool 
But he just brought home the tub)

Glad you now have oil pressure and a trailer heyportable hot tub


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I don't think a uv-5 would be what I would use you might want to look at a high powered dedicated mobile rig. or if you are savvy enough a bendix king radio with a docking station I still would rather have a high power mobile type rig


----------



## Helmsman38

Likely I will end up like JimVt with several radios (just for fun).  

The dashboard is back in, I started working on the wipers that weren't working, wires cut ? and then the motors wouldn't turn (sitting too long) motors looked good inside .Got them working but need to improve the motor mounting the starboard side and possibly mounting plates….


----------



## Pontoon Princess

seriously, thought you were going to turn the KT7 into your new sauna,


----------



## Helmsman38

Started up tonight ~ 14volts, smooth idle at 800RPM, oil pressure is there , the transmission (hydro) temp after 20 min lifted off the pin but never made it to 150F, radiator temp staid about 135F and best of all no engine compartment leaks 

I need to adjust the port hydraulic control. The track wants to move backwards at idle if I don't push the lever forward.The starboard hydraulic control is adjusted correctly. Once I get it adjusted I'm going to load up on a trailer and head to the hydraulic shop for review by a pro that knows if Al had it right. Being able to tow it off the hill's a big deal so want to make sure I have that right.


----------



## Helmsman38

Also need to get a governor in to keep it below 2800 for the hydro not sure how thats going to play out. Any ideas ?


----------



## JimVT

pertonix has a didgital one that runs off the points. I never had one  
http://www.pertronix.com/prod/ig/drl/default.aspx


----------



## 300 H and H

I would use a belt driven one.. Electronic governor's typically interrupt spark and cause a miss when they hit their limit's.

 Belt drive, or mechanical governors only let the throttle blade open far enough to maintain your engine RPM's. Woodward is what Caterpillar used on old generator sets. Time for a google search..

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I would check that there is not one on there already the Kristi KT7 brochure 
Said it had one but that does not mean much. 

It most likely would be a velocity type that's what most are engines of that era


http://www.foleyengines.com/resources/tech-tips/governors-industrial-engines-brief-overview


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Well let's hope your hydraulic expert can point you in the right direction. With the KT7 you never really know if your coming or going  unless the headlights are on. 

As previous indicated I think Al was misdirected on the two speed. I read through all his posts when he was having trouble with the machine always thinking it really had two speed, and I'm sure he did also. 

But upon All the research I've done I do believe it is only single speed. The brochure never had any indication of two speed either. Not that it meant much as this was a prototype per say. 

I did finally find the control block in some info for the new holland skid steer 
And the reference on that spool that yours has is indicated as bypass valve which means it was used for when the engine is down and you would had needed to tow it back someplace so not to damage the hydrostatic system 

But getting back to when he was having trouble he said when he tried to go to 
What he thought was high speed the sticks would just go dead and they would because he was loosing his charge pressure ( it was bypassing )

The lever opens up the oil flow to recirculate 

So if you really wanted to test this theory you could jack up one or both sides of the machine and put it in (high) or (bypass mode)and if you can with some effort Move the tracks you know for sure that's what it intended to do. 

You could just leave everything on the ground and give it a gentle pull in ( high ) also Because I believe Al has towed the machine before and normally if this was actually a high range there would be a lot of resistance. 

I wished I would have caught this when Al had it. It may have saved him a lot of grief and time and money 

Anyway I hope you can prove this wrong, but at this time with the research I've done from over a thousand miles away this is what I've come up with. 

Good luck


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Just as a notation the old new holland skid steers that had two speed had a different drive motor that was adjustable and had a knob on the side and the way they were doing it was by moving the knob in one or the other position they were changing  the swash plate in the motor from max stroke to min stroke.

The KT7 has a fixed displacement hydraulic drive motor and is not adjustable 


The part diagram is for the new holland skid steer


----------



## 300 H and H

Interesting..

I didn't know that the swash plate in the motor would have two positions. In the system's I am familiar with there is a sleeve about the wheel motor center axis, that acts as a block to block the flow to one half of the pistons in the motor, reducing displacement, and doubling the speed as a consequence..

This is so much simpler that those systems..

I wish Big Al would have known that there was really nothing wrong with this system. If he had, my bet is maybe he would have found one of those old skid steer's. 

 Thanks for the lesson boggie.. 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

The Thiokol Hydromaster had a two speed motor too. It had a variable controlled swash plate in the motor like Boggie described. A foot switch in the cab operated a electric over hydraulic valve on the motor that moved the swash plate. Later on the LMC 3700 and other models had a 3 speed motor.

There are hydraulic motors that you can control the swash plate infinitely with a control.Set the pump to one speed/output and then control the motor.


----------



## 300 H and H

http://www.foleyengines.com/products/engine-parts/mechanical-electronic-governors

 A quick study on governors.. 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

300 H and H said:


> http://www.foleyengines.com/products/engine-parts/mechanical-electronic-governors
> 
> A quick study on governors..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Going there now


----------



## Helmsman38

I don't think Al has the right engine oil filter on it.  Its a Napa 1516 oil filter (thats not full flow)? the 1516 has a bypass. How would that effect oil pressure ????


----------



## Helmsman38

It's the right filter  full flow


Wix 51516 & Napa 1516 Oil Filter
Wix 51516 & Napa 1516 Oil Filter
51516
Retail Price: $6.69
Your Price: $4.03
Case Qty: 1

At $125 order: $3.62

At $200 order: $3.22

Availability: In Stock



 0
PRODUCT DETAILS
"PARTS DETAIL
Principal Application: Ford/Lincoln/Mercury (81-09), Chrysler/Jeep/Mitsubishi (02-09), Mazda Trucks (94-10), Various Industrial Equipment 
Style: Spin-On Lube Filter 
Service: Lube 
Type: Full Flow 
Media: Paper 
Height: 4.828 
Outer Diameter Top: 2.921 
Outer Diameter Bottom: Closed 
Thread Size: 3/4-16 
By-Pass Valve Setting-PSI: 8-11 
Anti-Drain Back Valve: Yes 
Beta Ratio: 2/20=14/31 
Burst Pressure-PSI: 275 
Max Flow Rate: 7-9 GPM 
Nominal Micron Rating: 21"


----------



## Helmsman38

lookie what at what I found


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> lookie what at what I found



Funk is the gearbox manufacturer the one that feeds the two hydros 
If your looking for the pump motor numbers there in ALS old posts 
Along with the guy that rebuild them in CA.


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> Funk is the gearbox manufacturer the one that feeds the two hydros
> If your looking for the pump motor numbers there in ALS old posts
> Along with the guy that rebuild them in CA.



Going to look now for those pump numbers


----------



## Nikson

irongoat said:


> This is the radio I'm going to try and patch into my head set in the cat.
> 
> It's a good weekend. Oil pressure in the cat and finished the sauna.



Love the barrel sauna...!!! Electric/Gas/Wood?


----------



## Helmsman38

Nikson said:


> Love the barrel sauna...!!! Electric/Gas/Wood?




We have a PV system on our garage so we went electric. Took a day to do the pad and a day to build the barrel.

I spoke to the Hydro guy today need to take some time off work to get into see him.   I want to haul the trailer to L S for a check on the brakes first.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

300 H and H said:


> http://www.foleyengines.com/products/engine-parts/mechanical-electronic-governors
> 
> A quick study on governors..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Funny, see my previous post #98 guess you missed it


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> I would check that there is not one on there already the Kristi KT7 brochure
> Said it had one but that does not mean much.
> 
> It most likely would be a velocity type that's what most are engines of that era
> 
> 
> http://www.foleyengines.com/resources/tech-tips/governors-industrial-engines-brief-overview



HERE WE ARE !   didn't look like one is on there but will look again.   Where is this manual your talking about  I for sure need a copy of that !


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> HERE WE ARE !   didn't look like one is on there but will look again.   Where is this manual your talking about  I for sure need a copy of that !



No Manual just a brochure, found it online.


----------



## Helmsman38

boggie said:


> Well let's hope your hydraulic expert can point you in the right direction. With the KT7 you never really know if your coming or going  unless the headlights are on.
> 
> As previous indicated I think Al was misdirected on the two speed. I read through all his posts when he was having trouble with the machine always thinking it really had two speed, and I'm sure he did also.
> 
> But upon All the research I've done I do believe it is only single speed. The brochure never had any indication of two speed either. Not that it meant much as this was a prototype per say.
> 
> I did finally find the control block in some info for the new holland skid steer
> And the reference on that spool that yours has is indicated as bypass valve which means it was used for when the engine is down and you would had needed to tow it back someplace so not to damage the hydrostatic system
> 
> But getting back to when he was having trouble he said when he tried to go to
> What he thought was high speed the sticks would just go dead and they would because he was loosing his charge pressure ( it was bypassing )
> 
> The lever opens up the oil flow to recirculate
> 
> So if you really wanted to test this theory you could jack up one or both sides of the machine and put it in (high) or (bypass mode)and if you can with some effort Move the tracks you know for sure that's what it intended to do.
> 
> You could just leave everything on the ground and give it a gentle pull in ( high ) also Because I believe Al has towed the machine before and normally if this was actually a high range there would be a lot of resistance.
> 
> I wished I would have caught this when Al had it. It may have saved him a lot of grief and time and money
> 
> Anyway I hope you can prove this wrong, but at this time with the research I've done from over a thousand miles away this is what I've come up with.
> 
> Good luck



Hello Marco.

I am not finding anything on that spec number, but based on the model number provided, that is a 61000 series 2 pad pump drive.  These are just single speed gear boxes.  If you need more information, let me know and I can get with the factory for details on that spec.

Thanks Tom

Tom Adams
Palmer Johnson Power Systems
Direct Phone: 9132026928
sales@pjpower.com
www.pjpower.com

Transmission & Axle Specialists Since 1977

Twin Disc • ZF • Funk • AxleTech • Spicer  • Durst
     Carraro • Eaton Airflex • Wichita • Murphy


11/17/2015 21:54 - marc johnson wrote:


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> Hello Marco.
> 
> I am not finding anything on that spec number, but based on the model number provided, that is a 61000 series 2 pad pump drive.  These are just single speed gear boxes.  If you need more information, let me know and I can get with the factory for details on that spec.
> 
> Thanks Tom
> 
> Tom Adams
> Palmer Johnson Power Systems
> Direct Phone: 9132026928
> sales@pjpower.com
> www.pjpower.com
> 
> Transmission & Axle Specialists Since 1977
> 
> Twin Disc • ZF • Funk • AxleTech • Spicer  • Durst
> Carraro • Eaton Airflex • Wichita • Murphy
> 
> 
> 11/17/2015 21:54 - marc johnson wrote:







He is just referring to the Funk gearbox in front of your hydros.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Well here are a lot of assumptions but. 

Assuming the engine is at 2800 rpm 
And the hydro motor is the same cubic as the pump then at wide open you would get the same as the engine input 2800 rpms now the next assumption comes from a picture only of the right angle drive looks to be of bevel gear design I'm guessing 5 to 1 ratio then the next reduction comes from the clam shells. Next assumption comes from a picture counting teeth best I can looks to be double reduction of about 2.3 to 1 then the pitch of the sprocket comes from when Al had a square next to his belts looks like 6" and six pitches on the sprocket so with all that here goes 

2800 divided by 5 ( right angle )=560 divided by clam shell 2.3 =244 sprocket 
Rpms per minute 36" ( 6 pitches per rev ) 244x 36"=8784" per minute divided by 12 to get ft per minute = 732 x 60 minutes per hour =43920 divided by 5280 
Feet per mile = 8.31 miles per hour 

That's is rough without absolute verification 
So to get more speed you need more rpms


----------



## 300 H and H

Boogie,

I think that you re about right with your calculations..

And it may actually be the cat isn't going to be as fast as say, a Tucker...

 But from those I have run with it will be close.. 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

boggie said:


> Well here are a lot of assumptions but.
> 
> Assuming the engine is at 2800 rpm
> And the hydro motor is the same cubic as the pump then at wide open you would get the same as the engine input 2800 rpms now the next assumption comes from a picture only of the right angle drive looks to be of bevel gear design I'm guessing 5 to 1 ratio then the next reduction comes from the clam shells. Next assumption comes from a picture counting teeth best I can looks to be double reduction of about 2.3 to 1 then the pitch of the sprocket comes from when Al had a square next to his belts looks like 6" and six pitches on the sprocket so with all that here goes
> 
> 2800 divided by 5 ( right angle )=560 divided by clam shell 2.3 =244 sprocket
> Rpms per minute 36" ( 6 pitches per rev ) 244x 36"=8784" per minute divided by 12 to get ft per minute = 732 x 60 minutes per hour =43920 divided by 5280
> Feet per mile = 8.31 miles per hour
> 
> That's is rough without absolute verification
> So to get more speed you need more rpms





Looking at the hydro page it does say 4000 rpm on the pump/motor combo 
So let's use that in the equation and see what that would do. 

That would give you 11.7 mph and have more power because of the higher rpm 
Area that I would recommend to check. Would be where the arms come out of the pump make sure you have full travel of these with the cable controls this will affect the speed normal travel is about 20-22.5 degrees off center 

The next area you could get more rpm would be the hydro motor its self it would 
Need to be the adjustable kind like the skid steers used I believe it would just bolt on. Not sure if you have enough torque if you tried to reduce at the swash plate to half the displacement but you could reduce some and maybe get It to 15mph 

But I think even at the 11.7 is not terrible 

Hope this all helps


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I hear tell of a second KT-7


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> I hear tell of a second KT-7



Ok, please "tell" more. You did let the cat (snow) out of the bag per se


----------



## Pontoon Princess

boggie said:


> Ok, please "tell" more. You did let the cat (snow) out of the bag per se



it was in a box


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> it was in a box



Litter. (Box ) in Denver I would guess


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> Well here are a lot of assumptions but.
> 
> Assuming the engine is at 2800 rpm
> And the hydro motor is the same cubic as the pump then at wide open you would get the same as the engine input 2800 rpms now the next assumption comes from a picture only of the right angle drive looks to be of bevel gear design I'm guessing 5 to 1 ratio then the next reduction comes from the clam shells. Next assumption comes from a picture counting teeth best I can looks to be double reduction of about 2.3 to 1 then the pitch of the sprocket comes from when Al had a square next to his belts looks like 6" and six pitches on the sprocket so with all that here goes
> 
> 2800 divided by 5 ( right angle )=560 divided by clam shell 2.3 =244 sprocket
> Rpms per minute 36" ( 6 pitches per rev ) 244x 36"=8784" per minute divided by 12 to get ft per minute = 732 x 60 minutes per hour =43920 divided by 5280
> Feet per mile = 8.31 miles per hour
> 
> That's is rough without absolute verification
> So to get more speed you need more rpms



After the short spin in the driveway at Big Als seeing the full stick ahead I think your really spot on. I hope to know for sure next Wens.


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> Looking at the hydro page it does say 4000 rpm on the pump/motor combo
> So let's use that in the equation and see what that would do.
> 
> That would give you 11.7 mph and have more power because of the higher rpm
> Area that I would recommend to check. Would be where the arms come out of the pump make sure you have full travel of these with the cable controls this will affect the speed normal travel is about 20-22.5 degrees off center
> 
> The next area you could get more rpm would be the hydro motor its self it would
> Need to be the adjustable kind like the skid steers used I believe it would just bolt on. Not sure if you have enough torque if you tried to reduce at the swash plate to half the displacement but you could reduce some and maybe get It to 15mph
> 
> 
> 
> But I think even at the 11.7 is not terrible
> 
> Hope this all helps



I'm not a speed freak ~ speed kills, brakes and can be expensive ! I want reliable for the KT7 first…. LOL going to see about that !


----------



## Helmsman38

glacierparkbus said:


> I hear tell of a second KT-7



Not sure I know what your talking about


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

irongoat said:


> After the short spin in the driveway at Big Als seeing the full stick ahead I think your really spot on. I hope to know for sure next Wens.



You could always resort to what the other krusty owners have to make them go faster. Now that you have a trailer  load it up and drive 70 down the freeway.  ok you needed a laugh back to work


----------



## Helmsman38

I think these photos will show the by pass lever


----------



## Helmsman38

That ring is set up for the red knob that has a threaded bolt to except a screw on hook  for adjustment. The hook (which is missing) grabs the ring to hold the bypass valve(I think)


----------



## JimVT

at Leavenworth today bert says he wants to reserve a ride. so get that beast figured out  so it gets over to the jamboree. 
he and his wife are looking forward to seeing us.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

Yesterday I got the side hill hydraulics working on both sides.  Bob didn't know how to operate it.

I have some adjustments to make wight he starboard joy stick. The track wants to move while starting the cat.


----------



## Helmsman38

Not sure about these two valve functions ?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

One looks to be the drive live brake but where's the disk? Al had one made or both but I don't see them in the picture ? 

The other is the bypass we've been talking about for towing . Al thought that was the high speed function


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> One looks to be the drive live brake but where's the disk? Al had one made or both but I don't see them in the picture ?
> 
> The other is the bypass we've been talking about for towing . Al thought that was the high speed function



So we agree there is no high speed and the red handle that lifts both sides is the bypass for towing.That handle will need a nut hook to spin down the treads on the red handle.

I did not get the disc's with the cat when I bought it. Interesting how the aircraft wire is crimped onto both sides. I now see why he had the brake handle between the two seats ~ Al never finished that part. I will have to go looking for the thread where he talked about having disc made.


----------



## Helmsman38

You can see the 11m wrench I left on the Port  side joy stick cable clamp nut , I hope the cable had just slipped…. I loosened it up and pushed the cable toward the clamp. Im hoping that will be enough to bring the cable into adjustment and stop the port track from wanting to move while at idle. If not I will just have to bend over a bit more and turn my head sideways while I remove the cable end and twist the treaded adjust connector. There doesn't real look to be a way to adjust the cable up at the joy stick side of the cable. I will look closer at that side later...


----------



## Helmsman38

I finished the rewire job on the new to me tilt bed trailer today. Sweet trailer Im going to be very happy with this one. Tilt bed is the only way to go. The brakes on it had never been wired to operate. Heck I shiver to think what that fellow that sold it to me the trailer did for brakes


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

It doesn't look like the driveline discs would even work. But from the picture it's hard to tell I'm thinking there must be a Interferance problem. Might be why there not on. 

The bypass system has been modified from what it had. I'm not sure I like what's going on. But hopefully not needed very often to get that balanced the way it is could be tricky. I think I'd go to short cable splitter with small cable pulley or at least round rod to run over to make sure they pull straight up. 

But more important make sure they are fully seated or the pumps will not preform correctly they are spring loaded inside the control block to pull down 

I think when Al thought that was the high speed that's why he had intermittent 
Results because one side would seat. Then next time it would not seat inside the block.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

If you look at this picture I think what was originally engineered was not to pull up but to take the bar and flip it down to make it bypass but I'm thinking Al changed it because of access limitations


----------



## Helmsman38

Port track all tight and ready to go. Not sure why Al had not finished the adjustment. Maybe he was going to finish the lacing on that side. I will revisit the lacing later.


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> If you look at this picture I think what was originally engineered was not to pull up but to take the bar and flip it down to make it bypass but I'm thinking Al changed it because of access limitations



Yes it was because of space limitations.  I will take a photo of the finished installation this week.


----------



## Helmsman38

I am wondering what kind of gear oil these take? Anyone out there know ??


----------



## Helmsman38

Im shopping for new tires and tubes  whats on there now is "The General 6 ply tube type Jet Rib 6.90 X 9" . Im thinking any 6 ply in that size with no tread at all might be best rounded  I am thinking those track guides won't be kind to a square sidewall tire ?


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl would have wanted his work to stay together so I am adding his link here for easy access for those of you that want to continue to follow the Kristi KT7.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=21784


----------



## Helmsman38

Any idea what type of fluid Al used ?


----------



## Helmsman38

30 zerk fittings 15 per side


----------



## Helmsman38

For your visual pleasure


----------



## Cidertom

Kristi KT7 said:


> Any idea what type of fluid Al used ?



RUM


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Cidertom said:


> RUM



???


----------



## Helmsman38

I succumed to the grease God's and went to Amazon.com to buy an electric Milwaukee  grease gun. I figure I don't want to spend my time pumping that handle. Oh the joy of a vintage Tucker I had better not complain.

Milwaukee Electric Tool 2646-21CT M18 Grease Gun Kit


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> I succumed to the grease God's and went to Amazon.com to buy an electric Milwaukee  grease gun. I figure I don't want to spend my time pumping that handle. Oh the joy of a vintage Tucker I had better not complain.
> 
> Milwaukee Electric Tool 2646-21CT M18 Grease Gun Kit



Even with a Electric grease gun it's over a hour  on a 743 Tucker


----------



## Cidertom

Kristi KT7 said:


> I succumed to the grease God's and went to Amazon.com to buy an electric Milwaukee  grease gun. I figure I don't want to spend my time pumping that handle. Oh the joy of a vintage Tucker I had better not complain.
> 
> Milwaukee Electric Tool 2646-21CT M18 Grease Gun Kit



And I thought my JD tractor was bad, I had 46 points to lube.  I went with air powered.


----------



## sno-drifter

MNoutdoors said:


> Even with a Electric grease gun it's over a hour on a 743 Tucker



296 fittings and that is before you get to the zirks. we use an air grease unit which attaches to the top of a 35lb. pale.


----------



## Helmsman38

Well the spark plugs showed up  Autolite 64  they have about a 7/8" where as the previous plugs BgAl had in there were Champion L77JC4 1/2" depth. The manual called out for Autlolite AGR 32 which aren't made anymore. Sure hope the deeper plug doesn't slam the top of the piston… It shouldn't but heck I don't know….. Im going with the manual and the spark plug manufacture recommendation. The other thing was gaping that plug. The manual on the old ply say  24 to 28.  My application for the motor in the snow cat Im going to try 35 for a gap...


----------



## jp11

Kristi KT7 said:


> Well the spark plugs showed up  Autolite 64  they have about a 7/8" where as the previous plugs BgAl had in there were Champion L77JC4 1/2" depth. The manual called out for Autlolite AGR 32 which aren't made anymore. Sure hope the deeper plug doesn't slam the top of the piston… It shouldn't but heck I don't know….. Im going with the manual and the spark plug manufacture recommendation. The other thing was gaping that plug. The manual on the old ply say  24 to 28.  My application for the motor in the snow cat Im going to try 35 for a gap...



I had the exact worry when I did my IMP.

I even took pictures of the difference.  Longer plug did NOT cause issues.  Just in case you're nervous.  I was!

JP


----------



## Mill666er

NOS available on eBay. Description says 3/4" reach

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Autolite-Sp...a-BMW-Mercedes-Mazda-Mopar-10ea-/391124869875


----------



## Helmsman38

jp11 said:


> I had the exact worry when I did my IMP.
> 
> I even took pictures of the difference.  Longer plug did NOT cause issues.  Just in case you're nervous.  I was!
> 
> JP



Did you motor run better after the new plugs ?   What motor did you have


----------



## Helmsman38

Mill666er said:


> NOS available on eBay. Description says 3/4" reach
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Autolite-Sp...a-BMW-Mercedes-Mazda-Mopar-10ea-/391124869875



Right on ! Thanks   just bought them… It will be fun to see the performance difference…  By the way Im looking at likely replacing all those tires  good catch on your part  thanks.  I am not too sure how much Al ran the KT7 after he quit. So with that in mind I have it all torn apart and am working at getting it back together. If all else fails I can split it in have and make a fish pond out of it full of Rum of course.:big grin:  Those spark plugs should show up next week late...


----------



## Helmsman38

Kristi KT7 said:


> Right on ! Thanks   just bought them… It will be fun to see the performance difference…  By the way Im looking at likely replacing all those tires  good catch on your part  thanks.  I am not too sure how much Al ran the KT7 after he quit. So with that in mind I have it all torn apart and am working at getting it back together. If all else fails I can split it in have and make a fish pond out of it full of Rum of course.:big grin:  Those spark plugs should show up next week late...



The Autolite 64  replacement plug Napa sent me are for sure the wrong plug !


----------



## jp11

Kristi KT7 said:


> Did you motor run better after the new plugs ?   What motor did you have



Ford Industrial V4.  Who knows what the HP was.. seems you see so many variations.


----------



## Helmsman38

Dont use that one on the right . It will hit the top of the cylinder   I have the OME coming in the mail this week going to be interesting to see its depth


----------



## Helmsman38

jp11 said:


> I had the exact worry when I did my IMP.
> 
> I even took pictures of the difference.  Longer plug did NOT cause issues.  Just in case you're nervous.  I was!
> 
> JP



This engine has been rebuilt and the Autolite 64  is too long


----------



## jp11

Kristi KT7 said:


> Dont use that one on the right . It will hit the top of the cylinder   I have the OME coming in the mail this week going to be interesting to see its depth




Now since it's your engine and not mine...  I won't tell you to use it.  But I'm 99.9 percent sure that I changed them, and everything was fine. If memory serves me... I put a short rod into the cylinder approximating the correct depth, and I toggled the starter to confirm clearance.

Be careful with your own engine.. but that's what I remember.

I did a conversion to a electronic ignition, and ditched the points at the same time.. did have some performance gains, but I wasn't operating it much at the time.. just upgrading and getting things better.

JP


----------



## Helmsman38

Yeah I need to change the ignition good advice


----------



## jp11

I just went looking for a pertronics that would work for the saab sonnet.

Worked great.  well, after I realized what was GROUND and what was supposed to be wired where.

JP


----------



## Helmsman38

Not much done today... Removed and reinstalled the rear window gasket. The port lower corner was pulling out. Hopefully the gasket wont move with temperature change like it had...


----------



## cheeto

MNoutdoors said:


> Well here are a lot of assumptions but.
> 
> Assuming the engine is at 2800 rpm ...
> So to get more speed you need more rpms





MNoutdoors said:


> Looking at the hydro page it does say 4000 rpm on the pump/motor combo
> ...


  This is interesting because my research on the Tracksters (same pumps?) claims the pumps need to see 6000 rpm for best performance. This is supposedly why 4 stroke conversions don't perform well. They only turn about 3200-3500 where the original 2 stroke spun much higher (my manual mentions 29 hp@ 5000).


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

cheeto said:


> This is interesting because my research on the Tracksters (same pumps?) claims the pumps need to see 6000 rpm for best performance. This is supposedly why 4 stroke conversions don't perform well. They only turn about 3200-3500 where the original 2 stroke spun much higher (my manual mentions 29 hp@ 5000).



Although the displacement maybe the same they are two different pumps the KT7 has inline pump/motor combos and the cushman has uline pumps/motors 
And the cushman pump rpms are reduced by how they are driven inside the the case there is a bevel gear reduction that drives both pumps so motor rpm is slightly reduced


----------



## Helmsman38

Yeti is getting loaded up and heading to the hydro shop today for a dental  More later !  NorWest Hydraulic & Pneumatic


----------



## cheeto

Thanks MNoutdoors! To be clear, I wasn't saying that info was wrong I was asking for clarification. My experience with this Trackster so far is simply running it in and out of the shop a couple times in July. I'll PM you some other questions...now back to the KT7!!!


----------



## JimVT

shall I put a cheeto hauler on the back of my cat for the jamboree?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

so mr KT7, will there be a YETi spotting party at the jamboree


----------



## cheeto

JimVT said:


> shall I put a cheeto hauler on the back of my cat for the jamboree?



That depends...what exactly is a Cheeto hauler?


----------



## JimVT

cheeto said:


> That depends...what exactly is a Cheeto hauler?


cheetos trackster.
how can I get in on this YETi spotting party ? IS camping gear required?


----------



## cheeto

Jim, if you have a Trackster by all means bring it! Mine's not reliable enough to use but I might bring it just to show.


----------



## Helmsman38

Pontoon Princess said:


> so mr KT7, will there be a YETi spotting party at the jamboree



The motel is reserved


----------



## Helmsman38

I ran Yeti today and it hauls ass ! the Hydrostatic guys were surprised at how fast it moves… They asked me if I wouldn't mind leaving Yeti there for a full research session on the hydrostatic system


----------



## 300 H and H

Kristi KT7 said:


> I ran Yeti today and it hauls ass ! the Hydrostatic guys were surprised at how fast it moves… They asked me if I wouldn't mind leaving Yeti there for a full research session on the hydrostatic system


 
 That's just excellent Marko!  

 Big Al would be very happy!   Good job, now take those Hydrostatic guys for an extended ride soon. Never hurts to have some new friends! 

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Helmsman38

Originally Posted by BigAl  View Post
Thank You ,
I am still not happy with the pump performace of the KT7. It will climb but not as fast I feel it should . I can base this on the hay swather I own that has the same setup . That thing hauls ass . I do have a friend who is first rate on repairing / reworking these drive systems . He has looked at it and told me it just needs some hose changes to be complete and more powerful . I was waiting to finish the shop before tearing it down . Shop is done now . The leak in the bar turns out to be me "Sleep Drinking" at night . The wife caught me and two hot women who were also sleep drinking . Ain't that strange in such a small town

Posted By Kristi KT7
Back to the thread; This is what I have the Hydro shop investigating now… I will reconvene back here after the shop reports the results.


----------



## Helmsman38

I just found out why the tilt system is acting goofy ~ Its not routed correctly so I will be fixing that this week.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> I ran Yeti today and it hauls ass ! the Hydrostatic guys were surprised at how fast it moves… They asked me if I wouldn't mind leaving Yeti there for a full research session on the hydrostatic system



Great news, will it haul this one


----------



## Pontoon Princess

great to hear, you are "the great marco" and his magic yeti, big al is smiling


----------



## Helmsman38

http://www.blackoakled.com/products/byo-d-series    On its way D series 40" Black Oak light bar    Its going to be bright !  Also picked out the new radio communications  Alnico DR 635T/E  with 40" C* MET ANTENA  CA-2X4SR NMO  VHF/UHF. 

Now I just need to get Yetti back from the hydro shop


----------



## cheeto

Ouch! Next time look into the Sirius LEDs from Motoalliance. Same specs, half the price. https://motoalliance.com/Site.Store.go?action=gotoProductDetails&id=1344


----------



## DAVENET

Daymnnnn!  I foresee a fitment issue / return in someone's future . . .


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> Daymnnnn!  I foresee a fitment issue / return in someone's future . . .




Not sure what you mean but I hope it fits !  The LED bar will get mounted on the over head luggage rack in front  of the hot tub


----------



## Helmsman38

cheeto said:


> Ouch! Next time look into the Sirius LEDs from Motoalliance. Same specs, half the price. https://motoalliance.com/Site.Store.go?action=gotoProductDetails&id=1344



Help me out here here's the spec sheet for the Black Oak Led light bar I purchased: 

Built to Handle Torture
Along with being one of the brightest light bars on the market, our 40 inch LED light bar is built from the ground up to last a lifetime. Constructed using only the finest materials on the market, this light has maintained an average lifespan of 50,000 hours of use and has passed US military standards, making it proven to be able to take all the abuse that an off road adventure can cause.

A Warranty You Can Count On
We stand by the durability of this light so much that we offer a limited lifetime warranty on it as well as our industry leading money back guarantee.

40 Inch D-Series Features:

Highest Durability Rated: IP69K
400 Watts Producing 47,600 lumens
US MIL810-STD
Sealed waterproof connectors
LEDs:  80 - Osram 5W LEDs
Optics:  Combo, Spot or Flood
90 day money back guarantee

The 40" D-Series Includes:

-  Complete Wiring Harness with fuse, relay, & switch
-  Mounting brackets
-  All hardware, ready to install! 

What model number (with spec sheet) were you comparing to ?


----------



## DAVENET

Kristi KT7 said:


> Not sure what you mean but I hope it fits ! The LED bar will get mounted on the over head luggage rack in front of the hot tub



It will definitely fit.  I was just being a wise ass while cross referencing Cheeto's post on the Sirius that is roughly the same thing at half the price and that you could make the swap to save $350. 

 Sirius Specs:
*Features*: 


*5 watt*, 50,000 hour LED lifespan 
*Deutsch Waterproof Wiring Harness *with built in strain relief included 
*94% *Reflector Efficiency 
10 degree Spot Beam & 20 degree Flood Beam Pattern 
*IP69K Rating*: Impermeable to dust and continuous immersion 
AR-1 Polycarbonate Lens Material 
Passes *US MIL810-STD* environmental testing 
Oversized heat sink with textured fins for *increased surface area and heat transfer* 
*ROHS *Compliant 
GORE® Pressure Equalizing Vent equalizes internal pressure while *maintaining a moisture barrier* 
Internal rubber bushing *insulates light bar from vibration* 
Stainless steel hardware & *UV resistant paint* 
Optional *anti-theft* bolts 
*Limited Lifetime Warranty*
 The main difference is the lumen output, but Black Oak is listing theirs in Raw Lumens while the Sirius is in Effective Lumens.  

Difference: http://www.jwspeaker.com/blog/raw-lumens-vs-effective-lumens/

Either way, with a white backdrop, you guys are going to need sunglasses in that rig to keep from being 'sun' blinded!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

how about at the jamboree/leavenworth, have a after dark light show, we could call it, nasty nick,s night light show, knowing some machines have more lights than horsepower, most likely, the space station will be able to see it clearly.

think of it like the battle of the bands with as nick the Disco DJ


----------



## cheeto

Kristi KT7 said:


> Help me out here here's the spec sheet for the Black Oak Led light bar I purchased:.....
> ...What model number (with spec sheet) were you comparing to ?


  DAVENET pretty well covered it. I provided the link just change the options menu to 40" from 6".
The Ip rating is the same. The Mil Spec is the same. They both use the same number of 5 watt Osram LEDs. They both come with weatherproof harnesses. Both have limited lifetime warranties. I wouldn't be surprised if they both came from the same factory in China.

I wasn't trying to upset you. Simply providing an alternative should you decide to add lights to the sides/rear. 

EDIT: On a side note. What type of output does the alternator in the Yeti provide? That light bar is going to need like 30+ amps by itself.


----------



## JimVT

I showed the link page to my son .He is one of the importers of the lights. he said
Holy cow $719 for a 40"....
I can order a 40” for $400 and have same warranty as well.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> It will definitely fit.  I was just being a wise ass while cross referencing Cheeto's post on the Sirius that is roughly the same thing at half the price and that you could make the swap to save $350.
> 
> Sirius Specs:
> *Features*:
> 
> 
> *5 watt*, 50,000 hour LED lifespan
> *Deutsch Waterproof Wiring Harness *with built in strain relief included
> *94% *Reflector Efficiency
> 10 degree Spot Beam & 20 degree Flood Beam Pattern
> *IP69K Rating*: Impermeable to dust and continuous immersion
> AR-1 Polycarbonate Lens Material
> Passes *US MIL810-STD* environmental testing
> Oversized heat sink with textured fins for *increased surface area and heat transfer*
> *ROHS *Compliant
> GORE® Pressure Equalizing Vent equalizes internal pressure while *maintaining a moisture barrier*
> Internal rubber bushing *insulates light bar from vibration*
> Stainless steel hardware & *UV resistant paint*
> Optional *anti-theft* bolts
> *Limited Lifetime Warranty*
> The main difference is the lumen output, but Black Oak is listing theirs in Raw Lumens while the Sirius is in Effective Lumens.
> 
> Difference: http://www.jwspeaker.com/blog/raw-lumens-vs-effective-lumens/
> 
> Either way, with a white backdrop, you guys are going to need sunglasses in that rig to keep from being 'sun' blinded!



cool link  thanks for sharing that


----------



## Helmsman38

cheeto said:


> DAVENET pretty well covered it. I provided the link just change the options menu to 40" from 6".
> The Ip rating is the same. The Mil Spec is the same. They both use the same number of 5 watt Osram LEDs. They both come with weatherproof harnesses. Both have limited lifetime warranties. I wouldn't be surprised if they both came from the same factory in China.
> 
> I wasn't trying to upset you. Simply providing an alternative should you decide to add lights to the sides/rear.
> 
> EDIT: On a side note. What type of output does the alternator in the Yeti provide? That light bar is going to need like 30+ amps by itself.



Your all good no offense taken Im hoping 100amp ALT will cover all the electrical Im installing...


 	5w / Osram	
Total Wattage	 400w	 
Amp Draw	 16.9	 
Led Quantity	 80	 
Weight	 15.4	  	
Warranty	Lifetime	 
Guarantee	 30 Day Money Back	
IP Rating	 IP69K	
E-mark	 E9


----------



## cheeto

Kristi KT7 said:


> 5w / Osram
> *Total Wattage     400w
> Amp Draw     16.9 *
> Led Quantity     80
> Weight     15.4
> Warranty    Lifetime
> Guarantee     30 Day Money Back
> IP Rating     IP69K
> E-mark     E9




Somebody correct me here...I thought watts/volts=amps? That 16.9 amps would be at 24 volts if my math is right.


----------



## Helmsman38

cheeto said:


> Somebody correct me here...I thought watts/volts=amps? That 16.9 amps would be at 24 volts if my math is right.




Your math is correct  If I do two 40" light bars the DC to DC 24V step up transformer will come in handy


----------



## Helmsman38

Going to pick up Yetti from Norwest Hydraulic tomorrow and start putting it all back together then this weekend choose a place to test it. I have to admit Im excited I really haven't run Yetti. Wish me luck !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

may the tucker gods be with you, and remember, go no further, than you are willing to walk out, to call a tucker rescue rig. good luck


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well I hope it works out well for you all the krusty jokes are in good fun, but I mean what I say about the bv 206's you have to own a few oil wells to keep them on the road


----------



## Helmsman38

Yetti is home now and I think I can be happy with the side hill tilt function. Of course it wasn't cheap to properly fix Ugg ! On the bright side I bought a power ball ticket with the kicker number LOL. What to do if its the winner ?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

when it was at the hydraulic shop  did they check out the hydrostatic drive system and give it a clean bill of health?


----------



## Cidertom

Kristi KT7 said:


> Of course it wasn't cheap to properly fix Ugg ! On the bright side I bought a power ball ticket with the kicker number LOL. What to do if its the winner ?



Buy a TUCKER
and one for me,
and one for *.


----------



## Helmsman38

cheeto said:


> Somebody correct me here...I thought watts/volts=amps? That 16.9 amps would be at 24 volts if my math is right.



I have been looking at that light bar you picked out.  I like it  Im going to buy one  Should make for an interesting comparison


----------



## Helmsman38

Snowtrac Nome said:


> when it was at the hydraulic shop  did they check out the hydrostatic drive system and give it a clean bill of health?



Hydro is set up for high speed and not geared low for steep climbing but running well as designed. I won't be climbing a wall....  trade offs.  There is not a two speed transmission motor.  I could change out the gears in the gear box to climb better while slowing down the speed but I think not. For what I want it for I am pleased.

Don't get out of the cat while its running. Turn it off first  otherwise the possibility is there it could walk away from you or over you. Vickers TA 15  nature of the beast.

Im hoping to get the 40" light bar mounted tomorrow after the gun show in Ferndale and if I am lucky I will have the radio and antena with 18" ground plate installed. I might just make it out Sunday.  Hey Stan Dave you out there listening 

Next is a Pulley governor to keep RPMs at below 3000RPM  The motor puts out more than the transmission motors can take, so with a pulley governor the transmission motors won't blow. Feels good right now....


----------



## Helmsman38

Ureka ! I found it !!!  Finally I found a service manual I can rely on for the Kristi KT7 . 

1970 Saab Sonnet


----------



## Helmsman38

Finished the 40" Black Oak LED light bar today.  Ended up attaching it to the luggage rack. All wired up and blasting out the neighbors ! Some people play loud music   I just turn on bright lights.  I was surprised   I pulled out the 12V 20a fuse and put in a 15a and it didn't blow  Ah give it time. When I add the rear light bar I will be forced to go to a 12 to 24V step up  transformer.


----------



## Helmsman38

Enough of the rough starting issues of points I ordered Pertronix  Ignightor2 (part number 91847V) with Pertronix coil (part number 45111). Will arrive this week. Anything to make life better.

I'm thinking about  pulling the tracks off  to brake down all the tires and pulling all the wheels for powder coating. You know what that means "might" be getting new tires...

Anyone running an lead additive in their fuel ?  I was thinking this old tubs engine might like some lead passing by those valves.


----------



## DAVENET

Depending on how many gallons you are going to go thru, you could bring some jugs to a local airport & fill them with 100LL. (since it is definitely off road use only, you may even be able to get someone to pump it right into the Kristi)  But, if you are heading out every weekend, it could get kind of pricy compared to using additives. An added benefit is the 'shelf life' and anti varnish properties while stored during the summer.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

im not sold on the additives if I were adding any thing I might just add a shot of marvel mystery oil


----------



## Helmsman38

Wall la


----------



## Helmsman38

Front cover of the manual


----------



## redsqwrl

Just getting caught up on the thread.. the 12 to 24 transformer is making me giggle...

if you get that to work... count me in for a new tucker.....

You will be rich..

thanks for posting the saab sonnet manual.


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> Just getting caught up on the thread.. the 12 to 24 transformer is making me giggle...
> 
> if you get that to work... count me in for a new tucker.....
> 
> You will be rich..
> 
> thanks for posting the saab sonnet manual.



In the earlier post about the Saab Sonnet  I found out today that they never used a 1.2L

The manual is from a German Ford Taunus which is spot on.


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> Just getting caught up on the thread.. the 12 to 24 transformer is making me giggle...
> 
> if you get that to work... count me in for a new tucker.....
> 
> You will be rich..
> 
> thanks for posting the saab sonnet manual.



Yes I did miss speak on that converter good catch


----------



## Helmsman38

More documentation that supports the use of this engine.

As on the previous Taunus 12M, the engine was front-mounted and drove the front wheels. In France and Britain this layout was beginning to gain wider acceptance thanks to cars such as the Peugeot 204 and the Morris 1100, but in Germany, apart from pioneering models from the by now relatively low volume Auto Union brands that had introduced front wheel drive in the 1930s and applied it ever since, the Ford Taunus 12M/15M was still regarded as idiosyncratic in using this configuration.

Between 1967 and 1968 the entry level Ford Taunus 12M was offered with the 1183 cm³ V4 engine that had powered its predecessor and for which a maximum power output of 45 PS/hp at 5,000 rpm was claimed.

Most 12Ms were sold with a newly introduced 1305 cm³ V4 version of the same engine, but bored out by an additional 4 mm (0.2 in). This unit was offered at launch and throughout the model life. Two different versions promised different levels of power, at either 50 or 53 PS/hp. The more powerful of these two was only offered between 1967 and 1968. The two engines were designated as “LC” and “HC” engines, which was short for “Low Compression” and “High Compression”. The oil companies were at the time introducing to German motorists “super” grade higher octane fuels at correspondingly higher prices, which encouraged car manufacturers to offer improved performance versions of cars using higher compression ratios than had hitherto been usual.

The next engine up, available as an optional extra on the 12M, and the standard engine on the 15M, was of 1498 cc. It shared the same 58.86 mm (2.3 in) stroke length of both the smaller engines fitted in the 12M, but for this application the bore was increased to 90 mm (3.5 in).

In 1967, a year after the model’s introduction, a 1699 cc engine became available for the faster Ford 15Ms. This larger V4 engine had first appeared in 1964 in the larger Ford Taunus 17M. Unlike the less powerful units used in most 12Ms and 15Ms, these 1699 cc units were available only with the relatively high 9:1 compression ration, and all required to be fuelled with “super” grade high octane petrol/gasoline.

Likely the KT7 has the LC engine (12L) in raised letters is on the alternator side of the engine toward the back. I live right near the Bellingham air port so aviation gas might not be hard to get.


----------



## sno-drifter

I tried using avgas in my chain saws to avoid using the bio junk. Due to the high octane rating, it was hard to start the saws. Now I use non ethanol gasoline in all my off road engines. It is sold for lawn mowers, boats, etc. You should talk to a boat moorage to find this fuel in Bellingham.


----------



## redsqwrl

I have no idea which motor my 75' 1404 has but I can make it pre detonate like all hell when crossed up in a tight turn with a full cut on the blade and the tracksetter planted in the snow.

It always pulls through, like chest pain to a heart attack, but I gristle at the sound as that little mill earns its keep.
based on your input above, I am going to try some non 87 octane crap gas.
Yes Kirk, I will give some corn supplemented crap gas a try, but im thinking some heavy gas might be just the ticket. 

ON a related note, my machine came to me with a small tool box in the back, one of the items in the bottom was a bent valve.  I am starting to think that some upper cyl lube, valve cushion might be a great idea.

I am not a paranoid person, just a mechanical putz with a brain that never stops.
was lead naturally in Gasoline.
Or
added for a purpose.
Unleaded is an EPA dream?


----------



## sno-drifter

Tetraethyl lead TEL was added to gasoline in order to allow higher compression in engines and also to protect valve stems and seats. I suppose if laboratory rats drank two gallons of the fuel they may get cancer.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you are right snow drifter you can get away with changing the timing and richening up fuel mixture to overcome detonation, the valve seats are what really need the lead this again can be overcame with sodium filled valves and hardened seats. my suggestion run it as is and when a valve job is needed replace the old parts with new updated parts as a side note even 100 ll av gas is scheduled to cease production in the near future . tel was removed from gas to allow the use of catalectic converters. the environmentalist at the time was also worried about lead poisoning. the benzene that is added to gas now in a lot of ways is more dangerous as it is a carcinogen which causes cancer if you are smelling gas you are taking in benzene which can also enter your body through your skin, working in the fuel industry I have been through exposure monitoring sessions. its a real eye opener just how much you are exposing your self to when just pumping into a 5 gallon can and the wind is going the wrong way. both chemicals are dangerous the difference is the lead doesn't burn there by putting it in our atmosphere. here is my plug for diesel that fuel doesn't have any of those problems.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

also forgot to add to those of you that smoke look the your cigarette real close do you see little grey lines in the paper guess what that is hint it is there to slow the burn of the paper.


----------



## Helmsman38

sno-drifter said:


> I tried using avgas in my chain saws to avoid using the bio junk. Due to the high octane rating, it was hard to start the saws. Now I use non ethanol gasoline in all my off road engines. It is sold for lawn mowers, boats, etc. You should talk to a boat moorage to find this fuel in Bellingham.




I can do that 5 blocks from our house


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> Just getting caught up on the thread.. the 12 to 24 transformer is making me giggle...
> 
> if you get that to work... count me in for a new tucker.....
> 
> You will be rich..
> 
> thanks for posting the saab sonnet manual.



So these will not convert 12vdc to 24vdc?

http://doc.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/pdfs/Victron/Datasheet-Orion-DC-DC-converters-EN.pdf


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

http://www.invertersupply.com/index...&cPath=0_267&gclid=CNvCwZDlu8oCFUOVfgodezsDuw


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Can run in parallel? These are waterproof 

http://www.amazon.com/SMAKN®-Waterp..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0M0WFW6E7HFXAX5AH6EH


----------



## Cidertom

A quick reminder about the 12 vs 24 volt stuff. For the same light output you use the same power.  Certainly the 24 volt feed has half the current, but the   input to the converter will have the full current at your 12 volt buss.  Also remember that depending on the converter you may see efficiencies as low as 80%.  Make certain you are gaining enough to justify the expense.

If you use atc type fuses there is a real cute in line ammeter.  It plugs in in place of the fuse.  cheap as well. I got mine at harbor freight and it compares well to the test DDM and a heck of lot easier to use.


----------



## Helmsman38

Cidertom said:


> A quick reminder about the 12 vs 24 volt stuff. For the same light output you use the same power.  Certainly the 24 volt feed has half the current, but the   input to the converter will have the full current at your 12 volt buss.  Also remember that depending on the converter you may see efficiencies as low as 80%.  Make certain you are gaining enough to justify the expense.
> 
> If you use atc type fuses there is a real cute in line ammeter.  It plugs in in place of the fuse.  cheap as well. I got mine at harbor freight and it compares well to the test DDM and a heck of lot easier to use.



Can you send me a link to the in line amp meter. That sounds interesting.


----------



## Helmsman38

Yeti now has a pressure switch before the fuel pump.No oil pressure no fuel  won't be dumping gas on the fire. A bunch of brass and a couple trips to the hardware store and its done.

The Pertronix didn't work out, the distributer plate didn't match up with the catalog Im going to try again. So I went ahead with installing the points I finally found for that Bosh Distributer. Motor runs smooth nice idle at 700 RPM with a full load on the alternator.


----------



## 4TrackCat

I had the same issue trying to put pertronix in my prestolite distributor.  Match up wasn't even close even though I provided the correct numbers.  Settled back with points and packed a second set in the tool kit. I convinced myself that points were probably a better option because you can usually get them going in the field in an emergency.  Not so much if the pertronix fails.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Helmsman38

I used that Black 24 hour 5200 to seal the penetration in the roof for the light bar cable. Thats not going to leak. I bumped up the bracket with plastic spacers just enough to raise the LED light bar above the search light.  Not sure why the photos went in sideways


----------



## Helmsman38

4TrackCat said:


> I had the same issue trying to put pertronix in my prestolite distributor.  Match up wasn't even close even though I provided the correct numbers.  Settled back with points and packed a second set in the tool kit. I convinced myself that points were probably a better option because you can usually get them going in the field in an emergency.  Not so much if the pertronix fails.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



If I can get Pertronix to work I will still carry the old points & condenser  in a plastic bag for just in case. Dang I really wanted to see the difference in performance all around using Pertronix time will tell.

LOL funny how when your doing a project little stuff & big  it's been great living only three miles to the parts house/hardware store.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> Can you send me a link to the in line amp meter. That sounds interesting.



I think this is what Cindertom is referring to ? 

http://t.harborfreight.com/30-amp-a...724.html?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> I think this is what Cindertom is referring to ?
> 
> http://t.harborfreight.com/30-amp-a...724.html?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/





That could be handy !   Thanks for the link    I will let you know what I think of it


----------



## Cidertom

MNoutdoors said:


> I think this is what Cindertom is referring to ?
> 
> http://t.harborfreight.com/30-amp-a...724.html?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/



Yep that's the one. you can find others one brand name is "fuse buddy".

at $15 I think it's worth it.  also for what it's worth, I made up a few  test circuit breakers.  Normal 10,15,20 amp breakers from napa with leads ending in male 1/4" spade lugs (male quick disconnect) they plug into the atc fuse socket and allow me to look for issues without having to replace fuses all the time.  

cidertom.


----------



## Helmsman38

Tonight I blocked up all four corners and removed the tracks. Im going to replace the lace bolts with new ( Grade 8). I likely am going to cut down the width by 3/4" on both sides to keep the belt from rubbing on the clam shell. BigAl built the tracks as wide as possible but a tad to wide. 

There will be a few zero fittings that have to be replaced not taking grease like they should.

I dont like the way the wheel bearing seals look so I am going to replace them all. The Bearings look good and can stay (they look new). I figure I might as well install Buddie bearing covers so another trip to the parts store.

Rob~  that odd ball tire you noticed is getting  replaced. I need to find another  wheel so I can have a spare.


----------



## JimVT

did you look into a new pertronix distributor?


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> did you look into a new pertronix distributor?



Yes and the one that the chart showed as for my distributer did not match.

I am looking for a good govener  the pulley type is 600.00 for the parts only and because of the body tilt pump the pulley type won't fit on the engine there isn't enough room


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> Yes and the one that the chart showed as for my distributer did not match.
> 
> I am looking for a good govener  the pulley type is 600.00 for the parts only and because of the body tilt pump the pulley type won't fit on the engine there isn't enough room



Why are set on a pulley type? Electronic work just fine


----------



## Helmsman38

Tracks are off starting (they will get new grade 8 bolts and self locknuts)  to pull all the seals and bearings for inspection and or replacement.

That drive sprocket doesn't have bolts that run through the nuts on the other side. Ugg what was he thinking. Sorry Pal this one I draw the line on. I got the sprocket removed last night and am on my way to longer bolts.

Hopefully a purchase of a new tire  today.


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> Why are set on a pulley type? Electronic work just fine




I thought pulley might compensate rpm on the hill climb better  but that doesn't matter anymore because it won't fit. I am aggressively looking for electronic (humm where was that post link that was for electronic)


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> Tracks are off starting (they will get new grade 8 bolts and self locknuts)  to pull all the seals and bearings for inspection and or replacement.
> 
> That drive sprocket doesn't have bolts that run through the nuts on the other side. Ugg what was he thinking. Sorry Pal this one I draw the line on. I got the sprocket removed last night and am on my way to longer bolts.
> 
> Hopefully a purchase of a new tire  today.



Kristis don't need very long bolts in there sprockets because they normally never come loose in the garage anyway!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

MNoutdoors said:


> Kristis don't need very long bolts in there sprockets because they normally never come loose in the garage anyway!



one might think you hate Kristi's, thus making you a "hater", at the very least, that is cold...  

KT7, you are doing a wonderful job, do not let these "haters" hate on your fabulous machine...


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> Kristis don't need very long bolts in there sprockets because they normally never come loose in the garage anyway!




This cat has spent a lot of time in the garage thats for sure. !  Im hoping to change that.


----------



## Helmsman38

Im off to the garage to pull seals  more later


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

don't forget your dr rum  and cardboard cut out hotties


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pontoon Princess said:


> one might think you hate Kristi's, thus making you a "hater", at the very least, that is cold...
> 
> KT7, you are doing a wonderful job, do not let these "haters" hate on your fabulous machine...



More of a lover than a hater, I love anything tracked.thought maybe you 
Be at the Barrett car auction  no kristis there


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Thought maybe you bought this one. Heard it going to a princess and it's not PINK record sale 9.9 million !
This one was at the  RM Sotheby's auction


----------



## Helmsman38

Kristi KT7 said:


> Im off to the garage to pull seals  more later




Well got all the paint off the spindles so when the new hub seals are installed they will spin with the hub.

I went and did it. Bought all new tires should see them Tuesday. I JUST DO NOT WANT TO BE IN THE SNOW TRAC REALM OF BREAK DOWN SHREADED TIRES !


----------



## Helmsman38

Snowtrac Nome said:


> don't forget your dr rum  and cardboard cut out hotties




So the Rum gives me a head ache but my wife did provide the cardboard cut out for my garage. She's a good sport and a good skier


----------



## Helmsman38

Before and after spindle photos. Hub seals weren't moving with the Hub


----------



## Helmsman38

waiting for parts


----------



## Helmsman38

All those tires that I am replacing are General Rib Jet 6.9X9 6 ply tube type (no longer made) with age and some weather checking but could make for a  cheap spare free to anyone who wants them in Leavenworth FEB 19TH. If your the type of person who has to have the original tire these are them.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> waiting for parts



Man Marco that machine looks right at home IN THE GARAGE


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

If you weren't 3000 miles away I would love to have those tires! If nobody grabs them maybe we can figure something out....

I noticed a couple interesting things in your pics.... Do your clamshells say Kristi on them? Both of my machines do and look thinner than yours. Maybe its just the pic though! 

Your sprockets look to be in excellent shape. Are those the originals?

I took the tracks off of my Kt-3, put them on my Kt-4, and had to cut the inside belt down also since it was rubbing against my clamshells. My Kt-3 is has the early sprockets without the flat parts beside the actual sprocket so I am thinking that is what made the difference.

I think that all of the Kristi haters are jealous that they are not able to find and purchase such a fine machine so they take it out on us fortunate ones with a Kristi!  

Nice job on getting it ready to see the powder it was meant for.


----------



## Helmsman38

Kristi Kt-4 said:


> If you weren't 3000 miles away I would love to have those tires! If nobody grabs them maybe we can figure something out....
> 
> I noticed a couple interesting things in your pics.... Do your clamshells say Kristi on them? Both of my machines do and look thinner than yours. Maybe its just the pic though!
> 
> Your sprockets look to be in excellent shape. Are those the originals?
> 
> I took the tracks off of my Kt-3, put them on my Kt-4, and had to cut the inside belt down also since it was rubbing against my clamshells. My Kt-3 is has the early sprockets without the flat parts beside the actual sprocket so I am thinking that is what made the difference.
> 
> I think that all of the Kristi haters are jealous that they are not able to find and purchase such a fine machine so they take it out on us fortunate ones with a Kristi!
> 
> Nice job on getting it ready to see the powder it was meant for.



The cat was completely gone through by BigAl less some unfinished items that he either missed or died try to fix.Bless his heart. The sprockets are new and still haven't worn into shape. I will be cutting the inside belts down to keep them off the clamshells.

Right now Im trying to talk myself into having the wheels powder coated before the new tires go on. I know its the right thing to do but do I want to spend the money and would the next girl care.  The clam shells do say Kristi and may well be bigger than others so I'm told


----------



## Helmsman38

Tires came in today  the ones that were on there are from 1992 I don't like the weather checking so out they go for spares. I'm replacing the inter tubes also. Notice the tire says tubeless  Les Schwab says the tire can be run with tubes and that the rim would be the deciding factor. In this case the rim will except the tube. Thats what they tell me.


----------



## 4TrackCat

That tread looks to be more suited for the highway as opposed to snow. [emoji12]


----------



## Helmsman38

4TrackCat said:


> That tread looks to be more suited for the highway as opposed to snow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



Yup.  They will round out some when inflated which will be best for riding in the track guides. Also very important is the side wall which is 6 ply.  Time will tell .  The option was 138.00 per tire 10 ply nice round side wall not including shipping.

Well its out of my pocket so we can all watch how they do ! If they don't work out I do em over.

Being that the tracks are driven by the drive sprocket I'm thinking tread desgin is not as important as how curved the side wall is for a smooth ride in the track guide.

Powder coating is off the table for the wheels. I figure once they chipped and started to peal it would be right back at the powder coater. Spray paint enamel will do fine.


----------



## Kristi Kt-4

Kristi KT7 said:


> Yup.  They will round out some when inflated which will be best for riding in the track guides. Also very important is the side wall which is 6 ply.  Time will tell .  The option was 138.00 per tire 10 ply nice round side wall not including shipping.
> 
> Well its out of my pocket so we can all watch how they do ! If they don't work out I do em over.
> 
> Being that the tracks are driven by the drive sprocket I'm thinking tread desgin is not as important as how curved the side wall is for a smooth ride in the track guide.
> 
> Powder coating is off the table for the wheels. I figure once they chipped and started to peal it would be right back at the powder coater. Spray paint enamel will do fine.



What was the price difference between 6 ply and 10 ply? I will be curious to see how the 6 ply holds up after the Leavenworth Jamboree and beyond....


----------



## Helmsman38

you and me both !


----------



## Melensdad

I thought Allen did a great job but you are taking this to the next level.  

Thank you for taking on this project and making it a world class machine.


----------



## Mill666er

My brother was at the Barrett Jackson show this last week and thought you could use this as inspiration for the KT-7.

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/Archive/Event/Item/1966-DODGE-TRADESMAN-A-100-188806


----------



## sno-drifter

We recently found out that Barris designed this one too.


----------



## Helmsman38

Mill666er said:


> My brother was at the Barrett Jackson show this last week and thought you could use this as inspiration for the KT-7.
> 
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/Archive/Event/Item/1966-DODGE-TRADESMAN-A-100-188806
> 
> View attachment 82577



A lot of the same idea there !


----------



## Helmsman38

I need a vaccume governer for a 1962 12M 1.2L V4 1183cc German Ford that has a Bendex Zenith  4-22 carb
The governer would also work with a Solex 28PDSI carb


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I think I would do like brad suggested use an electronic governor, and a hand throttle,  that would work best for hydrostatic drive. the vacuum governors are intended to prevent over reving  which you are likely to do with a foot feed on rough terrain


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

lets face it them krusty girls expect a smooth ride


----------



## Helmsman38

Going to re pack the bearings tonight while Stevens Pass gets another 1 foot of snow. I figure to be prepared for using four full size tubes of marine grade grease at least. New tires I'm hoping will be mounted on the rims by Friday.

I'm going to replace the throttle cable, don't like it, gunna install something of better quality (push pull). Shucks SCJ is coming up quick....


----------



## JimVT

use synthetic grease it doesn't get hard from setting.


----------



## Helmsman38

Pontoon Princess said:


> one might think you hate Kristi's, thus making you a "hater", at the very least, that is cold...
> 
> KT7, you are doing a wonderful job, do not let these "haters" hate on your fabulous machine...



What pressure do you run your KT3 tires


----------



## Helmsman38

Save this post 
Big Al had three folks working for him
great to talk with on the phone reccommended

Gold Country Hydraulics Chico  530 343 0144
Terry owner 530 321 5806
Jesse tech   530  961 3040


----------



## Helmsman38

SAVE THIS POST 

VICKERS MODEL N9   323805


----------



## Helmsman38

Verdick is in four hubs getting new bearings seals raceways  tomorrow


----------



## Helmsman38

Eaton hydralic pump B24304LA  for body tilt belt driven

You'll see me post some hard to find part numbers on the KT7  sometimes you have to stand on your head to see these numbers  I'm sure it will help the next person down the line


----------



## Helmsman38

Governor is going to be a challenge for my application


----------



## Helmsman38

Some of the bearings Im keeping still needed to be cleaned up and repacked. I made life easy by filling a plastic pail with WD40. Set the bearings in it and placed the pail on top of my air compressor   instant ultra sonic   cleaned one bearing set in 5 min perfectly.Ready for repacking. 
JimVT I'm thinking of what you said about synthetic grease.


----------



## Helmsman38

Getting closer  I have all the wheels on the starboard side. Im still waiting for the lace bolts to show up !

This week I hope to have all the hub seals in on the port side and the tracks on


----------



## Helmsman38

News flash during the commercial break progress was made


----------



## Melensdad

I found digital copies of some Kristi manuals, notes, etc.  About 180MB of data.  Sending it from my old computer to you now, via email.  Assuming it doesn't crash in the process.  

If it doesn't send I may have to send you a bunch of files individually?  Or figure out another way?  But somehow you'll get the info you wanted.


----------



## Helmsman38

Melensdad said:


> I found digital copies of some Kristi manuals, notes, etc.  About 180MB of data.  Sending it from my old computer to you now, via email.  Assuming it doesn't crash in the process.
> 
> If it doesn't send I may have to send you a bunch of files individually?  Or figure out another way?  But somehow you'll get the info you wanted.



It didn't show up in email.Would love to get it if possible


----------



## Melensdad

Kristi KT7 said:


> It didn't show up in email.Would love to get it if possible



Files were too large to send


----------



## Helmsman38

I am still battling the body tilt issue Ugg ! Tonight it's not looking like Yetti will attend the Snow Cat Jamboree.
I got both the tracks back on tonight. I will at least come to the event and hitch a ride if there is an open seat..... I'm going to keep plugging along who knows maybe a rabbit will jump out


----------



## 4TrackCat

Hydraulics can been finicky for certain. I am hopefull you are able to get it fixed this week. Even if it's not entirely trail ready, it sure would be great to see it at the Jamboree.  I'm sure you will have your pick of many cats to ride in, including ours. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> I am still battling the body tilt issue Ugg ! Tonight it's not looking like Yetti will attend the Snow Cat Jamboree.
> I got both the tracks back on tonight. I will at least come to the event and hitch a ride if there is an open seat..... I'm going to keep plugging along who knows maybe a rabbit will jump out



What are the issues? Anything we may help with, or is it a you have to be there kind of problem?


----------



## DAVENET

Kristi KT7 said:


> I am still battling the body tilt issue Ugg ! Tonight it's not looking like Yetti will attend the Snow Cat Jamboree.
> I got both the tracks back on tonight. I will at least come to the event and hitch a ride if there is an open seat..... I'm going to keep plugging along who knows maybe a rabbit will jump out



It will currently run, steer & drive correct?  Is tilt necessary where you guys are going?

 If nothing else, do Al's ghost proud and make the back of it the outdoor bar in the parking lot!  (just don't forget the cardboard cut out cuties!)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

great sadness has come to the world of sno-cat, hold on, you are the GREAT MARCOS, you can !!!


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> What are the issues? Anything we may help with, or is it a you have to be there kind of problem?



The front end doesn't want to lower,   the rear drops but not the front. I blocked up the front end and pulled the ram pins and pushed the ram right back in the cylinder so I know the front rams aren't keeping the clam shells from rotating up allowing the front to lower. The weight of the machine is not dropping the front end. I am missing something here UGG !


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> The front end doesn't want to lower,   the rear drops but not the front. I blocked up the front end and pulled the ram pins and pushed the ram right back in the cylinder so I know the front rams aren't keeping the clam shells from rotating up allowing the front to lower. The weight of the machine is not dropping the front end. I am missing something here UGG !



Before or after you had the tracks off? Track tension may do it if there to tight


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> Before or after you had the tracks off? Track tension may do it if there to tight



It was an issue before I took the tracks off.  I guess I could un lace the tracks and try to cycle it easy to do


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Did your hydraulics guys change the plumbing? Maybe you need to put on some weight


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Did your hydraulics guys change the plumbing? Maybe you need to put on some weight


----------



## Cidertom

find a local "hot rod" shop that does those hopping low rider cars, bet they would help just for the challenge.


----------



## JimVT

tie it on the trailer.we have some good guys at the jamboree that could help. 

jim


----------



## Helmsman38

Can anyone point me in the direction of some photos of the front pivot assembly (KT3) is about the same as the KT7 apart  My hydraulic  rams are not what's holding the front clam shells from moving  I want to see photos of it apart or   the holy grail drawings of the assembly .  Hey BigAl if your up there   roll over for a minuet and send me drawings


----------



## JimVT

you released the pressure from both ends of the cylinder and it doesn't move??
jim


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of some photos of the front pivot assembly (KT3) is about the same as the KT7 apart  My hydraulic  rams are not what's holding the front clam shells from moving  I want to see photos of it apart or   the holy grail drawings of the assembly .  Hey BigAl if your up there   roll over for a minuet and send me drawings



When I googled it this is what I found ( sorry just trying to help ) 
Actually trying make you laugh a bit.


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> When I googled it this is what I found ( sorry just trying to help )
> Actually trying make you laugh a bit.



Too funny !  right time for some humor.... Im sure what ever it is will be a simple thing to get by. 

I just like to go through it all before getting out on the snow. There is the "slight possibility " of display only at the SCJ 2016


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> Too funny !  right time for some humor.... Im sure what ever it is will be a simple thing to get by.
> 
> I just like to go through it all before getting out on the snow. There is the "slight possibility " of display only at the SCJ 2016



One thing to consider the front is basicly kind of locked in place I would think till 
You move. Because of the drive. Are you trying to get it move without moving the machine? Will it move if you try driving forward a little bit at the same time?


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> One thing to consider the front is basicly kind of locked in place I would think till
> You move. Because of the drive. Are you trying to get it move without moving the machine? Will it move if you try driving forward a little bit at the same time?



Last night I pulled the battery and took measurements for new battery cables and ends  I should have the battery back in tomorrow with hold down kit , then I will start the cat and move it around hoping to see the front lower.


----------



## JimVT

stuck in mating position??  has it been over 4  hrs?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> stuck in mating position??  has it been over 4  hrs?



jim vt, ouch!


----------



## Helmsman38

Spent the day ~ Removed the fuel tank and flushed all the crud out of the tank Oh my God that tank was full of crap ! BigAl must have been buying gas from the local sand bank !! All clean now. I guarantee you if I had taken the cat out I wouldn't have made it 300 yards. Team Kristi and I pulled the pick up tube out of the tank and cut 3/4" off the bottom. The fuel filter was plugged so installing a whole new fuel filter system going to  fabricated a bracket to hold the fuel pump and filter side by side.

Filter pumped out all the ATF (5 gallons) and then filter pumped all the ATF back in. Going to replace the suction side filter and install a high pressure filter on the Cessna pump. That will give the KT7 filtration on both sides of the Cessna pump (charge pump).

I broke back all the tapped up wire harness at the fuse block in the engine compartment and re routed the conductors nicely looks much better zip tide up.

Serviced the battery fluid and terminals, pulled out the battery cables (POS NEG) and starter cable and replaced the #8 cable with #4 copper.

Installed the new push pull throttle cable WOW what a difference !


----------



## Helmsman38

Just a few photos


----------



## Pontoon Princess

very impressed with your attention to detail, you are excellent example of the right things to do, when done, you will have a grand machine, that will NOT be a trailer queen or hiding in a dark corner of a garage. well done...........


----------



## Helmsman38

Photos for your pleasure


----------



## Helmsman38

Check out this filter used to filter out the hydraulic fluid


----------



## Helmsman38

New posts on the battery I like it ! Not going to see corrosion on those posts. I have about an hour left with he electrical in the engine compartment tomorrow. Then start it up move it around and see about that body tilt. 

That marine grade throttle push/pull cable after removing the inner cable and cutting the outer sheath and treading a new fitting then sliding the cable back in for the cut to fit really turned out great


----------



## jask

Great job! I feel like I am watching "The bad news Bears"... rooting for the underdog Kristi .... I need to get some supplies together, it looks like I will be raising a Dr Rum toast soon.


----------



## Helmsman38

New posts on the battery I like it ! Not going to see corrosion on those posts. I have about an hour left with he electrical in the engine compartment tomorrow. Then start it up move it around and see about that body tilt dropping. 

That marine grade throttle push/pull cable after removing the inner cable and cutting the outer sheath and treading a new fitting on the end  then sliding the cable back in for the cut to fit really turned out great


----------



## Helmsman38

The fuel lines that were installed had fittngs that would choke a horse ! look how small that fitting hole is. It might just be a 4cyl but those fittings are getting tossed as well as the fuel lines. Going to up grade the fuel lines. (photos to follow)


----------



## Helmsman38

Got the new bracket installed for the fuel pump and fuel filter. Easy location to service both. Also have the additional hydraulic filter installed for better filtration protection on reservoir side (still need to build a bracket to mount it on).

 Im planning to put a high pressure filter in right after the (Cessna) charge pump. I am going to pull the Cessna pump out tonight and rebuild it because I don't know its condition. If that pump takes a crap it could be really bad so just going to do it.

Going get to re-plumbing all the water lines if I can this before Wed.

Then it will be remove all of the insulation in the tub floor and do something easier to maintain anyone have an idea on that ?

Got the battery re installed ,  ran Yetti last night purrs like a kitty cat . Good motor.

Little at a time but getting there.   More later.


----------



## DAVENET

Did you try moving it to get your tilt pivots to drop?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

now that the hydraulics work we need a u tube video of the front end jumping like a low rider.


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> Did you try moving it to get your tilt pivots to drop?



Not yet


----------



## Helmsman38

I just pulled the charge pump. I want to rebuild it so I know it's good for the 1600psi we gauged last night.


----------



## Helmsman38

The pump


----------



## Helmsman38

Might fab a new bracket for the pump but I'm not sure I can do it before this Thursday


----------



## Helmsman38

Put a ball valve on a rear ram and excluded seal fluid bypassing the seal   Going to replace the Hydralic selector on the bulkhead I think it leaks by the valve (won't likely get that done tomorrow


----------



## peace

Hi,

I am a long time lurker to this forum and have been following your progress with interest. Two winters ago I purchased a Kristi KT-3 and have been slowly restoring it. Big Al's pictures have been a large help several times during the process. I am not sure if I can help much, but I am somewhat familiar with the hydraulic tilt system on the KT-3, though it may be different on the KT-7. I have been somewhat suspicious that Big Al may have had the hydraulics routed incorrectly after seeing his videos of his KT-3 on YouTube. If it would help you, I have a crude diagram of the hydraulic system on my Kristi. I have not run the system under full power yet, but when I turn the pump with an electric drill, the system seems to function properly. If the diagram might be helpful, send me a PM with your email or phone number (if you get text messages) and I will send you a picture.


----------



## Helmsman38

Got the rear seats and arm rests back in. Tomorrow I have to get that charge pump back in or I'm not moving anywhere this weekend...


----------



## DAVENET

This is playing out like one of the reality TV shows with a 'deadline'.

 Will Yeti make 11worth or not? Please tune in for the next episode tomorrow morning!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the real show is behind the scenes, my money is on YETI, it will be at 11worth !!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

To be or not to be the real question is what's a 11worth?  2 nickels and a penny   LOL


----------



## Helmsman38

Ugg ! I couldn't get a new seal for the charge pump today.....I put it back together and reinstalled it in the cat. I will order a new seal and finish rebuilding it later. While I had it out I installed new belts for the alternator and charge pump I felt like that was the least I could do seeing how I couldn't get the charge pump seal.

Oh it gets better...After getting the charge pump back in Yetti wouldn't start  No fuel !!#^^^ & ####@@!!! Luckily for me I bought a new fuel pump thinking if I ever need one there would be one on the shelf. Well I used it. Put the new fuel pump in and Wamm!  started right up. Good motor and carburetor  That other fuel pump had to be restricted by all that crap in the fuel tank God knows the old filter was horrible.Lucky I didn't have to rebuild the carb . BigAl must have owned stock in a sand and gravel pit or the gas station in Elk City has the worst fuel tanks on the planet. I won't have to worry about the fuel system again that is a done deal...

I just finished putting the front interior and seats back in the front. It's now time for a Dr Rum and I'm done for the night.

In the morning I will air up the tires and test.


----------



## DAVENET

Don't forget to RESTOCK THE BAR before departure!


----------



## Helmsman38

Just a repost to make it easy to find 

www.goldcordmine.com - /manuals/Kristi/

[To Parent Directory]

10/11/2013 11:38 AM     76635678 Kristi Manuals.pdf
10/11/2013 11:38 AM       987232 Kristi opera #21.jpeg.pdf
10/11/2013 11:39 AM       960194 Kristi opera #22.jpeg.pdf
10/11/2013 11:39 AM        70985 KT3 track belt.jpg
10/11/2013 11:39 AM       121667 KT3 track belt2.jpg
10/11/2013 11:39 AM       100199 KT3 track belt3.jpg
10/11/2013 11:39 AM        53807 KT3 track belt4.jpg
10/11/2013 11:39 AM      1015216 KT3 track belt4a.pdf
10/11/2013 11:52 AM     79773846 Manual Suppliments.pdf


----------



## Helmsman38

I will be displaying only this time around. I want to do more before I run the hell out of the KT7. Prudence !

Im going to load and head out in an hour... See you all there  I'm going to bring team Kristi with me (Kevin). My wife has other plans


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Hey Marco! Burning the midnight oil? Loader her up. 
The next ones on us. ( the next KT7 ? )


----------



## Helmsman38

Left the house here with the motor purring arrived in Leavenworth unloaded from the trailer and walked away from the cat. Came back to start it the next day and it wouldn't start. Im going to either rebuild the carb or install a new one.

If I can figure out how to load the video of the moving KT7 I will...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

How did you get it loaded ? Did you pull the bypass ? I hope


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> How did you get it loaded ? Did you pull the bypass ? I hope




I can't get the video to post (Jinn can you post it) ,  Yes pulled the by pass and had Tuckerville Scott's winches pull it up the tilt bed trailer. Several people helped me and its a good thing too. Otherwise the motel in Leavenworth would have had a new permeant cat display.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Oh, that good you can do damage on a hydro cat trying to move it without disengaging the drive. What's the elevation at 11worth VS. where you live?


----------



## Helmsman38

200' verses 1700' roughly


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> 200' verses 1700' roughly



Your fuel tank has a vented cap?


----------



## redsqwrl

Feeling your pain. My cats hate trailer rides too. I have had the gamut of trailer induced gremlins.

I will refrain from the Joking, but, know they are running through my head...
I have the same V-4 motor in my imp so not starting isn't a kristi issue...

that machine is cool and I can't wait until it is all sorted out.


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> Your fuel tank has a vented cap?




Yup its vented


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> Feeling your pain. My cats hate trailer rides too. I have had the gamut of trailer induced gremlins.
> 
> I will refrain from the Joking, but, know they are running through my head...
> I have the same V-4 motor in my imp so not starting isn't a kristi issue...
> 
> that machine is cool and I can't wait until it is all sorted out.




Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one dealing with that motor. I too think it's a cool cat and that it's a fun worthy project to spend time on at home 
(better than a bar or restaurant). Funny thing that KT7, no matter where I take it someone is there with a camera taking photos LOL I'm almost embarrassed. It will be fun figuring out the starting issue.... 

I'm taking two weeks off of working on Yetti to deal with a different  project   More later


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fyi, my kristi started right up this morning, i am going to show the world that kristi's can be found in the wild, alive and playing well with other sno cats, come to timberline jamboree and see this once in a life time event


----------



## redsqwrl

I am a believer... I have given hand signals to a kristi operator to safely dock the tug at the Dock...  that means I have fully witnessed a kristi on SNOW, under its own POWER..

I am yet to observe a TWO Way trip!

Round trips elude the Kristi Club in the Midwest...

we only allow that machine to go out as far as we can push it back......

"this was slightly naughty but just seemed to fit"  Sorry MAtt


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Kristi KT7 said:


> Thanks for letting me know I'm not the only one dealing with that motor. I too think it's a cool cat and that it's a fun worthy project to spend time on at home
> (better than a bar or restaurant). Funny thing that KT7, no matter where I take it someone is there with a camera taking photos LOL I'm almost embarrassed. It will be fun figuring out the starting issue....
> 
> I'm taking two weeks off of working on Yetti to deal with a different  project   More later



Wait a minute I thought the KT7 had a bar and restaurant built in? 

That is the Kitchen Table model "7" seats four at the bar inside and three at the table on the roof


----------



## Pontoon Princess

now that you have a had a couple weeks off, hope your batteries are recharged and ready to take on the KT7, so...................


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Princess said:


> now that you have a had a couple weeks off, hope your batteries are recharged and ready to take on the KT7, so...................



OMG, tell me it is not true, KT7, has been pushed to the back of the garage and covered up.


----------



## Track Addict

If the other project is a Tucker when the Kristi doesn't want to run just tow it like a trailer and tell people that was the intention.  Win Win!

Some may even think that was the design.  Only Kristi video on here running I think is the Al's KT3?


----------



## Helmsman38

Track Addict said:


> If the other project is a Tucker when the Kristi doesn't want to run just tow it like a trailer and tell people that was the intention.  Win Win!
> 
> Some may even think that was the design.  Only Kristi video on here running I think is the Al's KT3?




When I got back from the Snow Cat jamboree I came down with the Flu and just yesterday had my first good nights rest. Dam flu kicked my ass no energy period....... Im feeling like I just got my life back. Yes I did have the flu shot three months ago. Time to start thinking about Yeti again.


----------



## redsqwrl

Track Addict said:


> Only Kristi video on here running I think is the Al's KT3?




Whoa  WHOAA!!!  waving the BS flag from the IKEA poang chair..

Im not a Kristy sympathizer, however there is at least *two* videos of running moving under there own power Kristi's on our fraternal order of cat owners forum....

like wheres waldo, we can start a find the running kristi video and win a prize.

I sure there is some bath salts to put up, I still have the thiokol 3700 manual have at it.. find the video's...

Now a KT - 7 running seems to be elusive but that is worth waiting for.


----------



## mbsieg

Bob P posted a few to some mighty fine music might I add.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

mbsieg said:


> Bob P posted a few to some mighty fine music might I add.


Yes but those were proven to be edited to remove the tow straps 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimVT

just stick Clinton stickers on them. they never give up
marco ,it's good you feeling better . I figured you were taking advantage of or good snow and skiing.
I got a report from lyndon that he's been up to his knees skiing in our fresh snow.


----------



## DAVENET

Six week bump . . .


----------



## Track Addict

Prob looking for a Tucker by now.


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> Whoa  WHOAA!!!  waving the BS flag from the IKEA poang chair..
> 
> Im not a Kristy sympathizer, however there is at least *two* videos of running moving under there own power Kristi's on our fraternal order of cat owners forum....
> 
> like wheres waldo, we can start a find the running kristi video and win a prize.
> 
> I sure there is some bath salts to put up, I still have the thiokol 3700 manual have at it.. find the video's...
> 
> Now a KT - 7 running seems to be elusive but that is worth waiting for.



A running KT7 where LOL


----------



## Helmsman38

mbsieg said:


> Bob P posted a few to some mighty fine music might I add.



When I get it up and running the way I like Im thinking Drath Vader music  LOL

Or if your old enough to remember  The team song from Under Dog


----------



## Helmsman38

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes but those were proven to be edited to remove the tow straps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




Tow straps Tow straps I do one better  ratchet straps LOL


----------



## Helmsman38

JimVT said:


> just stick Clinton stickers on them. they never give up
> marco ,it's good you feeling better . I figured you were taking advantage of or good snow and skiing.
> I got a report from lyndon that he's been up to his knees skiing in our fresh snow.



We cross country skied at our place at Big White recently... Felt good  beautiful


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> Six week bump . . .



I am threatening to pull the carb this weekend for a rebuild or new. I figure that beach of sand that was in the tank hit the carb that day in Leavenworth. How the hell does someone get that much sh t in a gas tank??  

Anyway I might just rename the Yetti Chipper B gook    Chipping away a little at a time Bitchen at the gook


----------



## Helmsman38

Track Addict said:


> Prob looking for a Tucker by now.



LOL good one  I do like Tuckers  Hey is Jay Leno you out there ???   JAY LENO can you hear me  Big Al your making me laugh "inside joke".....


----------



## Helmsman38

What was I thinking I need to do the intake manifold gasket on the Merc 454 and re do a swim step carpet...  focus focus..........


----------



## redsqwrl

Good luck finding focus.

Told myself mid february that I will devote the spring of 16' to an LMC.
Simple work to tidy up the Spryte. little paint and gauges and switches, maybe a light or three. Just focus.
What really is happening:
I saved a perfectly junk IH Scout II from the shredder, it has a nice rear tire carrier and a winch bumper and big tires on bead lock wheels, It runs so good I took my wife out for dinner in it. sat behind the barn for over 10 years, decided to junk it. "I wonder if it runs, started this debacle" Yes it ran, now the fuel system is offering up copious amounts of gook. How the hell that stuff breeds in the tank is beyond me.

Carry on and good luck on the focus.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> What was I thinking I need to do the intake manifold gasket on the Merc 454 and re do a swim step carpet...  focus focus..........



keep on tuckering.......


----------



## PJL

Kristi KT7 said:


> I am threatening to pull the carb this weekend for a rebuild or new. I figure that beach of sand that was in the tank hit the carb that day in Leavenworth. How the hell does someone get that much sh t in a gas tank??
> 
> Anyway I might just rename the Yetti Chipper B gook    Chipping away a little at a time Bitchen at the gook




When you have water in the tank microbes will begin to grow in the layer where the fuel and water meet.  It affects Diesel the most and gasoline the least.  Lead and some gasoline additives will inhibit growth.  

Another good reason to  take the cats out whenever you can.


----------



## Helmsman38

PJL said:


> When you have water in the tank microbes will begin to grow in the layer where the fuel and water meet.  It affects Diesel the most and gasoline the least.  Lead and some gasoline additives will inhibit growth.
> 
> Another good reason to  take the cats out whenever you can.



 dam water messing with our fun....


----------



## Helmsman38

Just incase anyone was wondering there is a Snow Cat Fairy and that's a good thing


----------



## Track Addict

welcome back!  Boat carpet must be done


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> Just incase anyone was wondering there is a Snow Cat Fairy and that's a good thing



you got a snow cat fairy, does your wife know? 

does that mean - we will see a fully functioning KT7 in the near future, maybe like Mccall idaho?


----------



## Helmsman38

Track Addict said:


> welcome back!  Boat carpet must be done



Got in about 50 hours of boating at 19 knots, 1-3' wind waves ,no break downs,terrific friends oh did I mention terrific friends and some really funny fire side stories....Life is great and the future looks bright.


----------



## Helmsman38

Pontoon Princess said:


> you got a snow cat fairy, does your wife know?
> 
> does that mean - we will see a fully functioning KT7 in the near future, maybe like Mccall idaho?



You must be talking about the McCall, Idaho February 23-26 , 2017 "Epic Snow Cat" event ("McCall is Calling")  The one that's likely to showcase 80 or more vintage snow cats (some new) traveling in from all over North America's east and west coast's. The 4 day event where real "Track head junkies" will converge on the nerve center of snow cat heaven and roam the pristine untouched powder of Idaho. The Epic once in a lifetime I was there Woodstock event of vintage snow cat enthusiasts. Is that the one your talking about ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

MAYBE...........


----------



## Helmsman38

Or are you talking about the McCall, Idaho February 23-26 , 2017 "Epic Snow Cat" event ("McCall is Calling") that is centrally located in the United states where everyone in the country is close enough to truck in from the east or west to meet up with other snow cat enthusiasts to cruise the untouched powder of Idaho ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

YUP....


----------



## Helmsman38

Get your video cameras out and bring them to McCall Id.  You will see the unveiling of a fully operational 1973 Kristi KT7 with special guest operator behind the controls. You'll have to attend to see who that is.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

True to the Kristi's reputation, I've never seen one in action. I've heard threats of these showing up before but I'm still..well..

Come on Kristi owners, this is your chance. With a little advertising you might be able to charge folks to see a real running live Kristi. 

I'm excited to see this one.


----------



## JimVT

I seen it run at al's place. i'm looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## Logger1965

Tell me IT IS SO!!!!!!! It really moves? Really?


----------



## Helmsman38

snowsurfer said:


> True to the Kristi's reputation, I've never seen one in action. I've heard threats of these showing up before but I'm still..well..
> 
> Come on Kristi owners, this is your chance. With a little advertising you might be able to charge folks to see a real running live Kristi.
> 
> I'm excited to see this one.



Going to sprinkle some snow cat fairy dust on it


----------



## Helmsman38

Logger1965 said:


> Tell me IT IS SO!!!!!!! It really moves? Really?




The Kristi drag races


----------



## Helmsman38

Logger1965 said:


> Tell me IT IS SO!!!!!!! It really moves? Really?



You will see it move without ratchet straps


----------



## Helmsman38

snowsurfer said:


> True to the Kristi's reputation, I've never seen one in action. I've heard threats of these showing up before but I'm still..well..
> 
> Come on Kristi owners, this is your chance. With a little advertising you might be able to charge folks to see a real running live Kristi.
> 
> I'm excited to see this one.



Me too but running


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I would pay to see groomer guy( aka northern redneck) riding in a krusty.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I would pay to see groomer guy( aka northern redneck) riding in a krusty.


Lmao. I'd have to cut eye holes in a paper bag to do that. 

With my mobility issues being as they are I wouldn't want to be stranded 300ft from the parking lot not being able to walk back. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger1965

Oh that's harsh really really harsh!!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. I'd have to cut eye holes in a paper bag to do that.
> 
> With my mobility issues being as they are I wouldn't want to be stranded 300ft from the parking lot not being able to walk back. [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



looks like you are wrangling for a free trip to Mccallin'

paper bag included...


----------



## Helmsman38

Hagen's grocery has paper bags at the till.   I will make sure there's one in the KT7 with the eyes cut out.


----------



## Helmsman38

09-22-2007, 09:43 PM from Big Al

Thought you might need this too . Below is a list of Ford parts used on other Ford motors that will fit a Ford V4 104 Cu. In. motor :

Fuel Pump , Distributor cap and general tune up parts etc . Ask for parts for a 1971 Ford Pinto or Bobact 2000 CC OHC motor .

Pistons , Bearings, oil pump , valves and other internal parts should be the same as a Mercury Capri 159 cu.in. V6 - 2600 CC motor . 

TRW also makes a Aluminum Camshaft gear that will replace the "Bakelite" one that is stock . The replacement Camshaft gear is , according to the information I found ,to be 100% better .

The 104 Cu . Inch Ford V4 were also used in Saab 96 and Saab Sonnets of the late 1960's early 1970's.

You might want to look at older style Bobcat type loaders of the 70's at a tractor junkyard . Many also used a a 104 ford


----------



## JimVT

I think bobcat called that model mustang. they also used the bombi engine.


----------



## Helmsman38

The new LED light bar is bright


----------



## Helmsman38

Went to the tire store for a trailer spare wouldn't want a flat tire on my way to the Sherwood Forest


----------



## Helmsman38

Kristi KT7 said:


> Put a ball valve on a rear ram and excluded seal fluid bypassing the seal   Going to replace the Hydralic selector on the bulkhead I think it leaks by the valve (won't likely get that done tomorrow



PP,
This is the valve I think is giving me the settling problem (blow by). The rod that's attached to this wasn't fabricated correctly.


----------



## Helmsman38

We'll there's the condenser


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Kristi KT7 said:


> PP,
> This is the valve I think is giving me the settling problem (blow by). The rod that's attached to this wasn't fabricated correctly.



fabulous, think you are getting closer and closer


----------



## Helmsman38

Pontoon Princess said:


> fabulous, think you are getting closer and closer



Looking forward to our visit this Friday I will do my best to be prepared.


----------



## Helmsman38

KT 7 is up and running, now back to the Hydralic mystery


----------



## Helmsman38

Timing and points were goofed up


----------



## redsqwrl

Kristi KT7 said:


> Timing and points were goofed up



For what ever this comment is worth, I have had a rash of condenser failures here in the compound..... I had a ford skid steer that needs the points exactly set to run at all.... I changed the condenser and now the dizzy can be moved and point gap and dwell adjusted to a wide range of tuning.....

16hp kohler wood splitter was pissy in the cold start department (heavy oil ect) cleaned and reseated the condenser, Dead pan reliable.

Homelite chainsaw

ect ect ect....

In 30 years of putzing with all things mechanical I messed with more condensers in the past 18 months than I did in the previous 28 years.....

Ive cleaned carburetors, drained gas, compression checked, and been thoroughly frustrated only to find a poorly performing condenser...

Press on....


----------



## Helmsman38

After dealing with hydraulic hose routing this weekend at the Sherwood forest my plan it to pull out the tub liner fabric and leave the interior bottom bare. Big Al's fabric is messy after fluid got on it. Don't need it anyway.


----------



## Melensdad

Kristi KT7 said:


> After dealing with hydraulic hose routing this weekend at the Sherwood forest my plan it to pull out the tub liner fabric and leave the interior bottom bare. Big Al's fabric is messy after fluid got on it. Don't need it anyway.



Photos?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> For what ever this comment is worth, I have had a rash of condenser failures here in the compound..... I had a ford skid steer that needs the points exactly set to run at all.... I changed the condenser and now the dizzy can be moved and point gap and dwell adjusted to a wide range of tuning.....
> 
> 16hp kohler wood splitter was pissy in the cold start department (heavy oil ect) cleaned and reseated the condenser, Dead pan reliable.
> 
> Homelite chainsaw
> 
> ect ect ect....
> 
> In 30 years of putzing with all things mechanical I messed with more condensers in the past 18 months than I did in the previous 28 years.....
> 
> Ive cleaned carburetors, drained gas, compression checked, and been thoroughly frustrated only to find a poorly performing condenser...
> 
> Press on....



I'm sure it's the solar flares and stray EMF you must be living to close to the grid is your last name Tesla


----------



## Helmsman38

Just a caffeine fix before a visit to the Sherwood Forest


----------



## DAVENET

I understand there is a great rib shack in the forest.


----------



## Track Addict

Question is did it drive onto that trailer?


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Be careful if the Princess starts serving the orange Koolaid....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

watch them snot trac guys they like serving red cool aid we all ready know you drink too much hard liquor look what you brought home a Kristi.


----------



## Helmsman38

Track Addict said:


> Question is did it drive onto that trailer?


 
Drove it off and promptly parked it and left in the car for a tour of the Tucker cave. History of Tucker has been preserved and will live on for ever..... Great work you two and thank you for letting me interupt your work.


----------



## Helmsman38

Sno-Surfer said:


> Be careful if the Princess starts serving the orange Koolaid....


 
With family in town I opted out of the oragne coolaid. But the rib joint was great.


----------



## Helmsman38

Going to install a new carb and re configure to a gas pedal for ease of use. It will also be safer to operate with the gas pedal.  PP and I agree the track build was ample and will do the job for now. The timming light is coming back out. 

I will be the first to admitt I am not a motor head and sometimes have to just pay to get it done or ask for help but when its done its done.  Loading Yetti back on the trailer in the morning and heading home. Thank you Jinn for the second set of eyes and sharing your other passions with me. You for sure have a lot of projects going all at once and you still had time to share with me. Thank you


----------



## Helmsman38

So just to be clear the KT7 runs nicely and will be a joy to share with you all at McCall ID.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr. kt7, thank you so much for letting help out, it was grand day and very pleased that we got it running well and see all systems working correctly, great day of playing KT7...

if I have any influence, the KT7 will be at McCallin' 

great machine and really fun to see it run sooooooooooooo good


----------



## DAVENET

Kristi KT7 said:


> Going to install a new carb and re configure to a gas pedal for ease of use. It will also be safer to operate with the gas pedal.  PP and I agree the track build was ample and will do the job for now. The timming light is coming back out.
> 
> I will be the first to admitt I am not a motor head and sometimes have to just pay to get it done or ask for help but when its done its done.  Loading Yetti back on the trailer in the morning and heading home. Thank you Jinn for the second set of eyes and sharing your other passions with me. You for sure have a lot of projects going all at once and you still had time to share with me. Thank you



A Pontoon Princess, but Queen of many things motorized!


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> A Pontoon Princess, but Queen of many things motorized!




Home safe what a hoot the drive was.  I made it to Fairhaven just before Bellingham. Im on I5 and an Orange Lamborgini comes flying up on my ass and hovers in behind me for a couple of miles  then pulls up alongside of me and revs up his engine several times and peals ahead. Then as Im going by him as he's getting off the freeway he revs his car up again as a sign of approval for the KT7  I laughed the rest of the way home   the 8mph  KT7 gets the high five of a 200mph race car.   Trailering the KT7 is almost as much fun as running it on the snow  ( when I actually get it on the snow I will let you know for sure )

Feels good to be back home


----------



## Sno-Surfer

We could make all sorts of jokes about the trailer but the truth is that it looks pretty cool on the trailer. This is about as good as trailering around a real flying saucer/UFO. 
I can't wait to see this at Mcall.


----------



## Helmsman38

Sno-Surfer said:


> We could make all sorts of jokes about the trailer but the truth is that it looks pretty cool on the trailer. This is about as good as trailering around a real flying saucer/UFO.
> I can't wait to see this at Mcall.




Your a mind reader I thought that exact same thing (flying saucer) on my way home.  Kind of makes me want to build a stainless steel flying saucer  trick it out to look real but small  put some burn marks on it   and half ass toss a tarp over it enough so it won't blow away and just drive it down the road with it on the trailer  maybe park in the shopping mall area  lol  wish I was crafter with my hands    PP could pull that gag off


----------



## JimVT

put a nasa decal on it


----------



## Pontoon Princess

humm, 

the KT7 is NOT a trailer queen

the KT7 is NOT a UFO

the KT7 is a real snow cat...

and as for the haters and doubters of Kristi's,  bring your machine to Mccall, Idaho and lets see...

and if you need to trailer around something for attention, have just the ticket....


----------



## JimVT

looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> looking forward to seeing it.



jim, it will be great to have your snowtrac at mccallin' so we can see how the kt7 and snowtrac do side by side, thinking and hoping the kt7 can keep up at least, snowtracs make it look so easy.


----------



## Helmsman38

I started on the Hickory raised slats for a raised floor in front and rear of Yeti today. Photos to follow as I make progress.  No more carpet.


----------



## Nikson

May be distantly, but we are all watching!


----------



## redsqwrl

the raised slat is a cool look for sure.


----------



## Cidertom

redsqwrl said:


> the raised slat is a cool look for sure.


Until you drop that one thing and it falls into the dark recesses of the slatwork.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Until you drop that one thing and it falls into the dark recesses of the slatwork.



and that is why you never BOLT them down, 


remember to make them, removable


----------



## Helmsman38

Cidertom said:


> Until you drop that one thing and it falls into the dark recesses of the slatwork.




I will make it simple to pull up  Simple = Good


----------



## wilkinsn1

Anyone know if BigAl is still around ??


----------



## JimVT

no he died  but he is looking over us, especially don


----------



## Pontoon Princess

pretty sure he visited the shop the other day, 

 i was whispering to the KT7, and Big Al laid hands upon 7, together, we fixed the loose nut behind the wheel 

 and she is starting right up and running quite well and is, good to....


----------



## Helmsman38

Pulled out the full tank ,seats front, rear  removing that sound fabric. Holy crap what a hydraulic mess. Terrible idea to put a fabric linner in a tub with ATF  much better now.  My PP friend down south was kind enough to run along side of the KT7 and watch the tracks (for adjustment). I tightened up both sides giving me 3" at the third biggie wheel when lifting the track up with my hands. Had a broken board on the deck over trailer and replaced that.


----------



## KT3survivor

what an awesome machine. all I really knew about the KT7 before this thread was the story from the grand mesa years and years ago. very cool that its going to live on, not just for the Kristi name but for bigAl as well. 

still gotta wonder what happened to the other 7's


----------



## Helmsman38

KT3survivor said:


> what an awesome machine. all I really knew about the KT7 before this thread was the story from the grand mesa years and years ago. very cool that its going to live on, not just for the Kristi name but for bigAl as well.
> 
> still gotta wonder what happened to the other 7's



Would love to hear the story in person. Can you make it to the McCall ID event Feb 23~26th 2017 ?  Best Western in McCall has rooms


----------



## Helmsman38

You know you're stubbing your toe to geter started when the friggin snow Trac master tells you your old new spark plugs have cracked insulators and parts store is closed


----------



## Helmsman38

The new plugs went in today and  wham bam thank you Mamm fired over first try. Lesson learned  don't hit wet plugs with a torch or soft wire brush.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I saw bigfoot a drivable krusty should have taken a pic with one of the pin up gals Allen used to have around it


----------



## JimVT

one of the reasons allen preferred those pin ups is that they didn't move much. it should be a different story now.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Did Don actually make a trip down for this? Looks a little tight inside that thing. Glad to hear it's running well now. Might get a chance to test it out in the snow soon.


----------



## redsqwrl

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I saw bigfoot a drivable krusty should have taken a pic with one of the pin up gals Allen used to have around it



intended as humor...

So Don, you are saying you saw said Kristy drive?

Im going with it is a movie prop?!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

redsqwrl said:


> intended as humor...
> 
> So Don, you are saying you saw said Kristy drive?
> 
> Im going with it is a movie prop?!




now now now, the KT7 does run and far more importantly, it moves with ease under it's own power...

I witnessed this amazing moment in sno-cat history with my own eyes...


----------



## Helmsman38

Time to test run it in the snow now......


----------



## Helmsman38

AH HA ! the exhaust pipe....   I saw that photo of when Big Al brought Yeti home... The exhaust pipe extended from beneath up the left rear up the side. Time to load Yeti on the trailer and head to the muffler shop.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Some one out there needs to hook marc up with a govoner for a cushman trackster juice drive rigs really need a govoner to control engine rpm that way the operator can focus on driving andcontrol


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Sno-Surfer said:


> Did Don actually make a trip down for this? Looks a little tight inside that thing. Glad to hear it's running well now. Might get a chance to test it out in the snow soon.


Icame down to puck a new truck the bigfoot expidition was a perk. Talking with mike about sonnet engines i told him why i came down now he is interested in the fmtv's det his wife puts me on thr no call list


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey Don, they gots aero planes that fly to McCall in February.


----------



## Helmsman38

You know there's just one thing I haven't taken apart yeti. I always wanted to see what is inside that carburetor      Im going to rebuild it. Rebuild kit comes tomorrow.


----------



## redsqwrl

super simple on the carb..  If I remember right the only tricky part was an o-ring on the accel pump path,

on the governor idea, I found a Jacobsen turf-cat has a nice belt drive govenor that can be made to fit where the sonnet AC pump would go. on a imp it is an easy up grade.

I have a sonnet guy if you need a AC pulley to drive it......
He also can get you some huge power if you want to go that route. He road races the V4's and twists them way beyond what anyone here would recommend,,,


----------



## Helmsman38

I installed a new Weber carb and 4-7 PSI electric lift fuel pump. The other fuel pump just wasn't keeping up and the old carb was missing parts inside. I yanked out the fuel hose from the fuel tank to the filter and pump assembly and installed hard line (just need to get the clamps on).  Varoom !

I still think Im going to replace that Cessna pump, rebuild the bracket for it (make a three point base right now it's a two point don't like it) keep the old pump and bracket  as  spares for rebuild later....  Later lol when is that ?


----------



## Helmsman38

I love Summit Racing ! They answer the phone when no one else does....

I figure if I'm going to do this KT7 thing, do it right. Famous last words before my wife catches on to my affliction (Snow Catting) Ah who am I fooling she already knows... If there isn't a movie out there titled  "The Good Wife" with a snow cat in it, just come to my house...Aaron you know what I mean  lol. 

That new 4 to 7 PSI lift fuel pump is too much for the Weber carb I just installed. The Weber  likes no more than 2.5~2.7PSI so rather than some gauge less adjustable fuel pressure regulator, Summit Racing fixed me up with "the sticky tape". Going to have a nice little 1 to 4 PSI adjustable regulator with an inline gauge 1 to 15 PSI.

  I just wasn't going to install a gauge that went 0 to 100 can't imagine it would be as accurate as I need in the low pressure range.

Summit Racing Tech support was fantastic the fellow knew his product line well....Highly recommend buying from them.


----------



## JimVT

summit has been good to me. fast shipping
my snow trac has a fuel cell from them.


----------



## Helmsman38

KT3survivor said:


> what an awesome machine. all I really knew about the KT7 before this thread was the story from the grand mesa years and years ago. very cool that its going to live on, not just for the Kristi name but for bigAl as well.
> 
> still gotta wonder what happened to the other 7's




Do you have any idea what the paint code for that Kristi Orange is......


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Kristi KT7 said:


> Do you have any idea what the paint code for that Kristi Orange is......


call me color blind it looks close to tucker or Thiokol orange or the same color orange the state of Alaska used to paint their  dot trucks


----------



## Helmsman38

Snowtrac Nome said:


> call me color blind it looks close to tucker or Thiokol orange or the same color orange the state of Alaska used to paint their  dot trucks




I agree...  I was hoping to get some input on that thanks... 

Don did  you see Track Addict thread on 11/20/16  Holly Hell lucky to be alive


----------



## Helmsman38

Thiokol orange was what I guessed


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Kristi KT7 said:


> I agree... I was hoping to get some input on that thanks...
> 
> Don did you see Track Addict thread on 11/20/16 Holly Hell lucky to be alive


yes I did, did the same thing with a 450 john deere once


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> super simple on the carb..  If I remember right the only tricky part was an o-ring on the accel pump path,
> 
> on the governor idea, I found a Jacobsen turf-cat has a nice belt drive govenor that can be made to fit where the sonnet AC pump would go. on a imp it is an easy up grade.
> 
> I have a sonnet guy if you need a AC pulley to drive it......
> He also can get you some huge power if you want to go that route. He road races the V4's and twists them way beyond what anyone here would recommend,,,



Is his name Mark Ashcroft ?


----------



## KT3survivor

Kristi KT7 said:


> Do you have any idea what the paint code for that Kristi Orange is......



i have been trying to figure this out.  i remember reading that they used a pigment in the fiberglass so that makes me wonder if there is a "code" for it.  i have debated chipping off a piece on mine that already needs repair and having the paint shop match it.   but mine was originally  red so that doesnt really help you.  i have also considered just buying a gallon of volkswagen mars red LA3A because its close and i like the color.


----------



## Cidertom

Kristi KT7 said:


> Do you have any idea what the paint code for that Kristi Orange is......



since they were marketing to the FAA, probably FAA Orange. They call it international orange and is used for visibility of certain FAA/airport support vehicles.   There is a published standard for it.  It is not the orange/red used for towers.


----------



## Helmsman38

Cidertom said:


> since they were marketing to the FAA, probably FAA Orange. They call it international orange and is used for visibility of certain FAA/airport support vehicles.   There is a published standard for it.  It is not the orange/red used for towers.



We are painting the KT7 back to its original color. Now before you all jump me I am not a purest and the KT7 as long as I own it will never be original Big Al started that one The color now makes me feel unwell. Theres a reason these cats get painted Orange.  Now I'm just hoping if I get it into the paint booth it will get done before McCall or I will be cross country skiing behind you all.  Do I wait or do it now.....


----------



## Track Addict

Never seen one up close and would like to before the next Tucker runs me down.  So whatever will get it to McCall.  Had a nice ride in the iron goat and would love to check off the kristi!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Track Addict said:


> Never seen one up close and would like to before the next Tucker runs me down. So whatever will get it to McCall. Had a nice ride in the iron goat and would love to check off the kristi!


 I have to admit I have been blessed in the fact I had a chance to lay my heeling hands on the last kt-7. how many people living in a flyin community can say that.


----------



## JimVT

don, that will look interesting in your resume.


----------



## redsqwrl

Kristi KT7 said:


> Is his name Mark Ashcroft ?



Sorry did not see this until today......

it is mark not sure on his last name at the moment....when get this cell phone of mine fixed I will get you his contact info... My phone pooped out on me, while tracking a deer last week....


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> Sorry did not see this until today......
> 
> it is mark not sure on his last name at the moment....when get this cell phone of mine fixed I will get you his contact info... My phone pooped out on me, while tracking a deer last week....



Yes Mark Ashcroft ~  He sold me the carb I just put on Yetti  and provided a very nice hand written detailed memo on the engine and carb.. Yup he's the man I will be a customer to him for life.  Amazing what he can do with those engines.


----------



## Helmsman38

A must see for any Chariot fan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B68c9u8QfUc


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Holy smokes! That thing is cool! Some one pull some strings and get this to McCall.


----------



## Helmsman38

Sno-Surfer said:


> Holy smokes! That thing is cool! Some one pull some strings and get this to McCall.



I'm working on it just have to wait and see if he will come


----------



## Helmsman38

pulling it apart again  the hydraulic isn't what it needs to be


----------



## JimVT

I was thinking about that pickup tube. I hope it broke from vibration and not rust.
jim


----------



## Helmsman38

It was from vibration  the tank is clean as a whistle inside


----------



## Pontoon Princess

rumor has it, the KT7 whisper is planning snow trials in the next coming couple of weeks...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

snow trials completed, I am told..


----------



## KT3survivor




----------



## Pontoon Princess

no photos till mccallin', 2017


----------



## redsqwrl

Pontoon Princess said:


> snow trials completed, I am told..


Sure they are........


----------



## DAVENET

CAPTURED: Undercover spy footage of the Yeti hydraulic trials (without tracks and with fake body shell -- they kept it two tone though)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edGFS12tCHM


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Pontoon Princess said:


> no photos till mccallin', 2017


he needs time to get some swim suit manikins to show off the attraction hot chicks have to krusties


----------



## Helmsman38

See you all in McCall for the Vintage Snow Cat event "McCallin All Cats"  I will be sure to bring a functioning KT7.   Who else will be attending ?


----------



## Track Addict

Last ride was in the iron goat for me.  Looking forward to catching a ride in your Kristi!


----------



## DAVENET

Hopefully the bar is restocked!


----------



## Helmsman38

Track Addict said:


> Last ride was in the iron goat for me.  Looking forward to catching a ride in your Kristi!




You got it !


----------



## Helmsman38

DAVENET said:


> Hopefully the bar is restocked!




That was Rum and Dr.Pepper   right ?


----------



## Helmsman38

See you all in McCall ID  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwsCXzs8mMs


----------



## Pontoon Princess

guessing the KT7 whisperer work some kind of magic and you have successfully enjoyed the thrill of having the Kristi move under it's own power....FABULOUS..... and yes see ya in mccallin'


----------



## Helmsman38

Its an oddity thats for sure. Fun to see the look on peoples faces when I drive by Not going to set any speed records..But then Im not in any hurry anyway.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

glad to see it moved Marco I have to give up levi garret and coffee if I want to keep my cdl Don't know if I can give up the krusty jokes though.


----------



## KT3survivor

hell yes. congrats man. year of the kristi indeed.

snowtrac nome: how could anyone who drives for a living give up coffee? thats insane.  whats up with that?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nearly brought a tear to my eye to see that. Bigal is looking down proud as heck sipping a dr rum right now.


----------



## Track Addict

Nice work! 2017 is the year of the Kriti 

Glad the left coast doesn't have neigbors the complain about snowcats.  Who would ?


----------



## redsqwrl

Snowtrac Nome said:


> "levi garret and coffee"



together. in unison.

I doubt he gave up the coffee, just the two together..


----------



## redsqwrl

Kristi KT7 said:


> See you all in McCall ID  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwsCXzs8mMs



awesome, the motor sounds stout, what RPM was that?

In the required Kristi Joke attempt:

Was it hard backing up all that way?
the rear window wiper works really well.....


Lame I know....
Is great to see it underpower with the anchor up and lines cast off....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

KT3survivor said:


> hell yes. congrats man. year of the kristi indeed.
> 
> snowtrac nome: how could anyone who drives for a living give up coffee? thats insane. whats up with that?


I fix the things for a living But still have to have the cdl to drive them and my new acquisition I just purchased to haul my tools around will also require a cdl.


----------



## KT3survivor

I guess what i meant was, Is it a new requirement for the CDL? like no caffene or tobacco in your wiz cup?? that was the impression i got anyway.


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> awesome, the motor sounds stout, what RPM was that?
> 
> In the required Kristi Joke attempt:
> 
> Was it hard backing up all that way?
> the rear window wiper works really well.....
> 
> 
> Lame I know....
> Is great to see it underpower with the anchor up and lines cast off....



2200 RPM in the video


----------



## redsqwrl

motor sounds super happy.


FWIW.
I have been watching my RPM while working, Track setting and pushing a big ball of snow.

2200-3050 is the sweet spot, I will lean on it up to 3400, and I abort when lugging below 1500. 
by abort I mean lift the blade, tilt the tracksetter or lift the attachment to reduce load and HOPE to pull (The RPM out of the hole) thru, skiers are pissy about knotchy trails or speed bumps.

no kristi joke today:


----------



## DAVENET

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nearly brought a tear to my eye to see that. Bigal is looking down proud as heck sipping a dr rum right now.



Al is taking it out for midnight cruises while Marco sleeps!  

 Too bad he never got it sorted to enjoy it, but damn glad you have!


----------



## Helmsman38

redsqwrl said:


> motor sounds super happy.
> 
> 
> FWIW.
> I have been watching my RPM while working, Track setting and pushing a big ball of snow.
> 
> 2200-3050 is the sweet spot, I will lean on it up to 3400, and I abort when lugging below 1500.
> by abort I mean lift the blade, tilt the tracksetter or lift the attachment to reduce load and HOPE to pull (The RPM out of the hole) thru, skiers are pissy about knotchy trails or speed bumps.
> 
> no kristi joke today:



I watch the RPM due to the hydrostatic drive more so than the engine RPM red line.  The Governor will make all the difference in the world as to controlling RPM to the hydrostatic load demands.  These motors when attached to hydraulic pumps all have a governor.  Hope to have the linkage completed tomorrow


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I missed a couple days here, what a hoot! Those Kristis are coming alive left and right! It's been a long time coming for this one. Looks and sounds great! Great light show too. Looking forward to seeing this in real life in McCall.


----------



## Helmsman38

The governor is install with all the linkages. Last night burned the midnight oil. It's going to operate the way it was designed, now  just need to run it on the snow and see what that means. 

If anyone wants to see the oddity operate McCall Id is the place.


----------



## DAVENET

Sno-Surfer said:


> I missed a couple days here, what a hoot! Those Kristis are coming alive left and right!



 It's sort of like night of the living dead!  They are popping up all around!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

kind of like zombies


----------



## Helmsman38

Don I got some help fabricating the governor linkage. Going to get interesting.


----------



## vintagebike

I’m sure we can get the Brundage shop to help again.


----------



## Helmsman38

vintagebike said:


> I’m sure we can get the Brundage shop to help again.



We have a previous engagement and will be unavailable to attend


----------



## Helmsman38

So things have been quiet here but only because it's been a snails pace and I have had a lot of other things going on. Today was a brief test of the governor and it went perfect. The governor brackets, belts, linkages and governor cable all lined up perfectly. No more trying to operate the throttle by hand while working the hydralics which was impossible. 

I believe Big Al didn't realize he absolutely had to have that governor installed in order for the KT7 to operate correctly. 

I backed the KT7 out into the alley set the governor and what a joy it is to operate. The next true test will be loading on the trailer and running it out on the mountain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't wait to see it in action. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Helmsman38

Going to be fun


----------



## Helmsman38




----------



## Helmsman38

Until a new dashboard gets installed had to settle for new bulbs in the gauges


----------



## Pontoon Princess

really hope you keep the KT7, you are a very good care taker of such a unique machine, a prefect match made in the snow


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That kt7, as much as  we bug the Kristi crowd on here, is the type of machine that legends are made of. It's unique. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Helmsman38

Kristi KT7  side hill body tilt example.    https://youtu.be/ncTQ1WxDKnM


----------

